# The Adventures of FaF



## Ley (Mar 20, 2011)

*The Adventures of FaF {Read first post to catch up}*

Because you narwals fucst up my last thread. >:I
DON'T TRY TO DERAIL THIS ONE, K? 

Basically, it goes down like this- I have a Tumblr. 

http://leybun.tumblr.com/ 

I don't know how to go about creating a group per se, but I CAN make an account that's called the Adventures of FaF and jus' post them there.. whoever makes a guest comic will get featured and posted there too. :3c

As for here, I will still continue to post random comics at random times. I will strike at random (see the pet mugshot thread). For now I'll post the first nine comics, but the thread is like a heads up that I will strike ~whenever~. You have been warned :3c

Adventures of FaF 1 
Adventures of FaF 2 
Adventures of FaF 3 
Adventures of FaF 4 
Adventures of FaF 5 
Adventures of FaF 6 
Adventures of FaF 7 
Adventures of FaF 8 
Adventures of FaF 9 


http://i52.tinypic.com/2ljst1s.png
http://i51.tinypic.com/16glxua.png }by Deo (Adventures at AC)
http://i51.tinypic.com/wunu43.png 

The Adventures of FaF 10 

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo535.jpg by DinosaurDammit

The Adventures of FaF 11 

http://i56.tinypic.com/20p5x5.png by Deo


Adventures of FaF 12 
http://i54.tinypic.com/25jcz03.png By Deo ft Ley and Deo
http://i51.tinypic.com/2wp6wl0.png by Deo Adventures of AC
http://i51.tinypic.com/xvpyb.png by Deo
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/com.jpg by Fay Adventures of AC
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/comta.jpg By Fay
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo547.jpg by DD
http://i51.tinypic.com/6gles4.jpg by SIX
http://i52.tinypic.com/4q3qeg.png by CORTO
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/comdeo.jpg by Fay
http://i51.tinypic.com/ouzayr.png by Alstor
http://www.freewebs.com/davidmawesome/arte/FAFGentlemensClub.png by Dyluck
http://i51.tinypic.com/2uophds.png by Deo
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/comtom.jpg by Fay
http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk31/lizard-pics/Fur/imaeddrawing.png by Lizardking
http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5789/13082583.png by Deo
http://i.imgur.com/zfERI.png by Takun
http://i54.tinypic.com/34ipxcp.png by Deo
Adventures of FaF 13 http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/FaFAdventures13.jpg
Adventures of FaF 14 http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/FaFAdventures14.jpg
Derp http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/Derp.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/up8K6.png by
http://i.imgur.com/GqEEf.png by Takun
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3.../thecloset.png by skittle
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/5290/64135725.jpg by Paul'o fox
http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/AdventuresofFaF15.jpg Adventures of FaF 15 by Ley
http://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab280/AleuWhiteWolf/extinctfemales-1.jpg by Aleu
http://i.imgur.com/KtDzh.jpg by Zenke
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5443016/ by Gaz
http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/4610/picture069t.jpg by Kiru
http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/AdventuresofFaF16.jpg Adventures of FaF 16
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/4740/hklol.png by barefootfoof
http://i.imgur.com/up8K6.png 
http://i53.tinypic.com/j60jgh.png
http://i51.tinypic.com/23hx7go.png by Deo
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo548.jpg by DD
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/common.jpg by Fay
http://www.freewebs.com/davidmawesome/arte/TheFloorIsLava.png by Dyluck
http://i.imgur.com/L0Jt5.png by Takun
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7677/picture070ez.jpg }
http://img864.imageshack.us/img864/784/picture071dyy.jpg }
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1199/picture072w.jpg } ALL BY KIRURU
http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9803/picture073wd.jpg }
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1677/picture074hv.jpg }http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/1479/rage.jpg by Paul
http://i53.tinypic.com/23icfb6.png By Deo

I will organize these later, promise.. x.x


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

yay more comics! you have started drawing awesome free things, now you will never escape free drawing things hell. we'd come up with a better name if we weren't so tired from drawing.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 20, 2011)

I love you, Ley <3


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 20, 2011)

More comics! Keep 'em coming, Leybun. This is your new career!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 20, 2011)

I... I'm not sure I want to know the story behind comic 3. D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 20, 2011)

Keep them coming! I expect to see more Gibby Kaulitz! :VVV

Anyway, great stuff here, and I hope to see more, it'll only ever get better and better! <3


----------



## Monster. (Mar 20, 2011)

Blues said:


> I... I'm not sure I want to know the story behind comic 3. D:


Winds covered his chest in syrup on a dare and posted the pic. The subtitle was "Delicious".



Gibby said:


> Keep them coming! I expect to see more Gibby Kaulitz! :VVV


As long as I get to molest you. :3c


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 20, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Winds covered his chest in syrup on a dare and posted the pic.
> 
> The subtitle was "Delicious".


 
Okay, not that horribly horrifying then. Is it still around?


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 20, 2011)

#9 
wut?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 20, 2011)

Blues said:


> Okay, not that horribly horrifying then. Is it still around?


I believe it was in Mugshots Thread #3.


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2011)

Llamapotamus said:


> #9
> wut?



Go to the pet mugshot thread, first page.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 20, 2011)

Really cool ley, keept it up! You should do a big multi page comic some time.


----------



## Deo (Mar 20, 2011)

There should be one of Fay, me, and HK at Anthrocon.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> There should be one of Fay, me, and HK at Anthrocon.


 yeeeesss!


----------



## Oovie (Mar 20, 2011)

Is HK fondling Cy? Then he's all defensive about it or... Right, I thought it was cute.


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> There should be one of Fay, me, and HK at Anthrocon.


 
Wonder what you guys would be doing.. /ponder



Oovie said:


> Is HK fondling Cy? Then he's all defensive about it or... Right, I thought it was cute.



Also.. no, he just has his hand placed randomly there because I'm not sure..


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know whether I should be excited or scared.


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> I don't know whether I should be excited or scared.



Be excitedly scared.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not gonna say you should have one with Gibby and H&K having a skittle baby but...eehh...ehhhh

._.


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I'm not gonna say you should have one with Gibby and H&K having a skittle baby but...eehh...ehhhh
> 
> ._.


 
.... wut.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 20, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I'm not gonna say you should have one with Gibby and H&K having a skittle baby but...eehh...ehhhh
> 
> ._.


 What the shit! Your avatar makes me smile.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 20, 2011)

Needs moar raep!


----------



## Xegras (Mar 20, 2011)

Leybun said:


> .... wut.



Look back at the last pages of your other thread. D:



Oovie said:


> What the shit! Your avatar makes me smile.


 
Just don't eat me; you will do a lot more things than just smile.


----------



## HillyRoars (Mar 20, 2011)

Woot! \(o3o)/


----------



## Deo (Mar 20, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Wonder what you guys would be doing.. /ponder.


 I wonder too since I'll be sharing a room with them and possibly Ratte at Anthrocon. Ratte can you make it or notttttttttttttt????? >:I


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> There should be one of Fay, me, and HK at Anthrocon.


 


Fay V said:


> yeeeesss!


 
You guys are going to AC??!

Coool. I'll probably be there.


----------



## Deo (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

D'aw!


----------



## Conker (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmm. One one hand, they are mildly amusing, on another hand, they come off as a sort of popularity contest for the forum. 

Not sure if like.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Wonder what you guys would be doing.. /ponder


Having super fun friendship adventures duh. Get your mind of of the gutter >=[



Deo said:


>


 I lol'd. Your face in the last panel in the first one is perfect.

Also I want in on the pillow fight :V


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2011)

Deo said:


>



I now have to incorporate HK's ^ Not Gay shirt.. x3


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Having super fun friendship adventures duh. Get your mind of of the gutter >=[


IT WAS NEVER IN THE GUTTER D:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 20, 2011)

Conker said:


> Hmm. One one hand, they are mildly amusing, on another hand, they come off as a sort of popularity contest for the forum.
> 
> Not sure if like.


 
You jelly you aren't in it?


----------



## Icky (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay okay okay, I wanna make some when I get home too.

God, I did the same thing with Skift's MSpaint thread D:


----------



## Deo (Mar 20, 2011)

Fay told me Jash and Takun will be looking for us at Anthrocon...


----------



## Deo (Mar 20, 2011)

I demand a picture of Corto, Smelge, Tycho, and Term sitting in large easy chairs smoking pipes and looking like English gentlemen.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> I demand a picture of Corto, Smelge, Tycho, and Term sitting in large easy chairs smoking pipes and looking like English gentlemen.


 
With monocles?


----------



## Deo (Mar 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> With monocles?


 duh.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> duh.


 
Make it a monocle on each eye and then we are talking fancy.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 20, 2011)

There should be a comic of sledgehammers being involved due to rage.

It's not FAF if there's no rage. :V


----------



## Oovie (Mar 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Just don't eat me; you will do a lot more things than just smile.


 Thinking of those things is the exact reason I want to chase you down and eat you dude.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Draw more ac comics Deo. draw Takun teaching us all to gay dance.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo, I'll have you know pipes are too big for smoking crabs.

Top hats and monocles and cigs work.

Though having a smoking crab wearing sun glasses bursting through a wall and crushing a couple of furfags with the caption "Deal with it" works too.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Alright, I just made a request for the account AdventuresOfFaF made.. I'll be tackling the Gibby x H&K = Skittlebaby idea later.. x3


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Alright, I just made a request for the account AdventuresOfFaF made.. I'll be tackling the Gibby x H&K = Skittlebaby idea later.. x3


 
Did I mention I love you?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 21, 2011)

I leave for like... a week, and this is what happens? Awesome! Moar comix X3


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Did I mention I love you?



I have felt the love today. <3


----------



## Conker (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You jelly you aren't in it?


 Define jelly in that context, since I have yet to figure out what it means on this forum :\


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I have felt the love today. <3




Just don't tell too many people >.>

I'd rather not have the FBI knocking down my door. D:


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Just don't tell too many people >.>
> 
> I'd rather not have the FBI knocking down my door. D:



porkie waii (Porque why) the FBI will be knocking on your door?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Conker said:


> Define jelly in that context, since I have yet to figure out what it means on this forum :\


 
Envy, jealousy...


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 21, 2011)

Ley, please can I be in one of your comics, I'd like that very much.

Also, you should deffo do more Gibby Kralitz, and more random stuff.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Just don't tell too many people >.>
> 
> I'd rather not have the FBI knocking down my door. D:



Beaver Mike Tyson, I'd like you to take a seat, take a seat right over there.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Ley, please can I be in one of your comics, I'd like that very much.
> 
> Also, you should deffo do more Gibby Kralitz, and more random stuff.


 Why not do something interesting other than begging?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Also, you should deffo do more Gibby Kaulitz, and more random stuff.


Fix'd that for ya.

And back off, he's mine. >:V


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Fix'd that for ya.
> 
> And back off, he's mine. >:V



Thanks, and hey...a guy can look and wish can't he...I'll leave the touching to you :3


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Thanks, and hey...a guy can look and wish can't he...I'll leave the touching to you :3


As long as you keep your hands to yourself. :3c


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Why not do something interesting other than begging?


 She could do one of him begging and being annoying.

Oh wait...


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Ley, please can I be in one of your comics, I'd like that very much.
> 
> Also, you should deffo do more Gibby Kralitz, and more random stuff.


 
Ley, you should draw a comic where FAF strings Tomias up through the balls. Although, knowing him and his attention whoring, he'd probably still get some sick pleasure from it.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> porkie waii (Porque why) the FBI will be knocking on your door?


 
VVVV Pretty much that.



Kiru-kun said:


> Beaver Mike Tyson, I'd like you to take a seat, take a seat right over there.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Ley, you should draw a comic where FAF strings Tomias up through the balls. Although, knowing him and his attention whoring, he'd probably still get some sick pleasure from it.


 She drew a comic with him in it. he's just a bitch and it's not good enough


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> She drew a comic with him in it. he's just a bitch and it's not good enough



No she didn't, or if she did then I never seen it.

Also sorry if I'm being a bit overly dickish tonight, It's 10 to 6 in the morning...and I think I'm gonna go to bed because I'm so tired right now I can barely type without typos.  Damn you FaF, you ate my soul...


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 21, 2011)

I have to admit, I am getting a kick out of these lil' comics (The ones I get..)


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Can we just ban Tomias from this thread? He's ruining it.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

oh it was taskent. I just saw a b'awing fox


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> She drew a comic with him in it. he's just a bitch and it's not good enough


 
I don't think she has, and I'm glad.


----------



## Conker (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Envy, jealousy...


 Ah. In that case, no. But that doesn't change the fact that this whole thing does appear like a forum popularity contest.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Can we just ban Tomias from this thread? He's ruining it.



No I'm not, I only asked once here, and once in the previous thread, thats hardly begging is it.  Now if every post I did was like "OMG LEY PLZ PUT ME IN LOLOL" then I could see why you'd be rather irritated.  But it's not, now...   Let's change the subject shall we, to other suggestions Ley could do.  

Like Corto messing around with Xaerun and his "ShadowKnuckles" username when he first joined (for reference check out pages 5 and 6 of the Humility of Forum Regulars thread).

Or Xipoid going on a post deleting spree, and deleting me, Skittle, and Gaz's Pokemon chat in the previous Mugshots thread.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Shut up, all of you. One thread was already locked for derailment, no need for two.

Here's a suggested rule I can no longer enforce: Don't ask to appear in this comic. Takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> No I'm not, I only asked once here, and once in the previous thread, thats hardly begging is it.  Now if every post I did was like "OMG LEY PLZ PUT ME IN LOLOL" then I could see why you'd be rather irritated.  But it's not, now...   Let's change the subject shall we, to other suggestions Ley could do.


I didn't say your asking is what's ruining the thread. It's just you in general.

Although I do agree that Corto and Xaerun should be featured. The pokemon one was not epic and therefore doesn't deserve a comic.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

It looks stupid because you don't do anything Tomias and asking point blank to be in a comic makes you an art whore. Especially if you already asked.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Can someone just make a new thread where you can talk about the comic?

Then you can just keep this one for posting new comics that come up whenever Leybun or anybody else draws them.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Can someone just make a new thread where you can talk about the comic?
> 
> Then you can just keep this one for posting new comics that come up whenever Leybun or anybody else draws them.


She made an account for the comics, so discussion can continue here while the comics get moved there.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> She made an account for the comics, so discussion can continue here while the comics get moved there.


 
Well the thread has been threatened to get locked because people are talking about it too much.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2011)

These comics are reeaally cute, Ley!


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Well the thread has been threatened to get locked because people are talking about it too much.


So ignore *it* and we'll be fine. :3c

Back on topic: SUGGESTION! Newfags being pummeled by Deo's ragehammer. Because the new guys are pissing me off with the whole "I'M GONNA DROP DEO'S NAME AND HOPE SHE PATS MY ASS LOL" bullshit. >:C


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

The Adventures of FaF 10


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> No I'm not, I only asked once here, and once in the previous thread, thats hardly begging is it. Now if every post I did was like "OMG LEY PLZ PUT ME IN LOLOL" then I could see why you'd be rather irritated. But it's not, now... Let's change the subject shall we, to other suggestions Ley could do.
> 
> Like Corto messing around with Xaerun and his "ShadowKnuckles" username when he first joined (for reference check out pages 5 and 6 of the Humility of Forum Regulars thread).
> 
> Or Xipoid going on a post deleting spree, and deleting me, Skittle, and Gaz's Pokemon chat in the previous Mugshots thread.


 
Tomias, no. If I didnt bother putting you in the first time you asked, I won't do it the second time. Do me a favor and be quiet.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> So ignore *it* and we'll be fine. :3c
> 
> Back on topic: SUGGESTION! Newfags being pummeled by Deo's ragehammer. Because the new guys are pissing me off with the whole "I'M GONNA DROP DEO'S NAME AND HOPE SHE PATS MY ASS LOL" bullshit. >:C


 
But Deo is a big ol' friendly ball of fluff :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> The Adventures of FaF 10


 My god


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> The Adventures of FaF 10


I FUCKING DIED.

JUST.

I *DIED*. OH MY GOD LEY.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My god



Ilu? ;~;


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> The Adventures of FaF 10


 
I gotta say the thud from skittles hitting the ground had me busting up laughing.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2011)

The one year I don't get to go to Anthrocon everyone will be having fabulous adventures 8c

edit: holy shit skittle baby thing is perfect
and "what the fuck did I just draw" would make an excellent avatar


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> The Adventures of FaF 10


 I'm pretty sure I just died of laughter.
Oh my god.
Can I post this to my FA? PLEASE


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

NEW THING- YOU CAN POST THE COMICS YOU ARE FEATURED IN FA AS LONG AS YOU CREDIT AND LINK ME, YOU GUYS~


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 21, 2011)

Ha, they just keep getting better.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Ilu? ;~;


 I am speechless. Except for laughter.


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

How long until Ley burns out on these comics and it becomes a life ruining chore that she has to go to therapy for?
Astronomers believe that at the current rate the Milky Way and Andromeda are moving towards one another
Charlie Sheen should become a born again Christian by 2016. At which point, Ley will be recovering from her addiction of snorting graphite dust.
So mathematically speaking it should be within the next month that Martha Stewart creates her own TV channel so as not to be outdone by Oprah Winfrey

In lame man's terms - How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?



Also: 
Hey, Gaz. 
Who's that girl in your avatar? :V


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> Also:
> Hey, Gaz.
> Who's that girl in your avatar? :V


My bitch if she he didn't have a girlfriend already and is currently working on his band's fame. :V [/end fangirl dreams]


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

LEY I MADES YOU ONE!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> The Adventures of FaF 10


 I think my eyes doubled in size...... and then fell out of my head and started spinning on the carpet.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> LEY I MADES YOU ONE!


There should be the Jaws themesong to that comic.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> There should be the Jaws themesong to that comic.


 
I was thinking of the Dora the Explorer "Swiper" sound.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I was thinking of the Dora the Explorer "Swiper" sound.


That one makes more sense. Everyone knows Swiper is a fucking rapist. :V


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I was thinking of the Dora the Explorer "Swiper" sound.



...I have been sitting with my sister for too long. I thought of th song too. Also- THANK YEW~ <3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Not to attention whore since I was in two of these already, but if you run out of ideas this thread might be worth making a comic out of. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/94878-Who-wants-porn
Start with Lobar's post.


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> My bitch if she he didn't have a girlfriend already and is currently working on his band's fame. :V [/end fangirl dreams]


 
Why aren't you attracted to real men?
Like Machio Kaku<3<3


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> Why aren't you attracted to real men?
> Like Machio Kaku<3<3


Excuse me, I like to be the man of the relationship. >:[


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Excuse me, I like to be the man of the relationship. >:[


 
I am now picturing a small man holding Gaz's back pocket as she goes everywhere.

WHO IS THIS POOR TINY MAN!


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

so..yeah..

 Adventures of FaF 11 

BLAME GAZ NOT ME


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Excuse me, I like to be the man of the relationship. >:[


 Some guys would rather the girl be the dominant one.

Ohmurr...


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> so..yeah..
> 
> Adventures of FaF 11
> 
> BLAME GAZ NOT ME


I feel no regrets <333 Although it wasn't really me. :I It was Xaerun's "Ask a mod" thread.

NOW WHERE THE FUCK IS CORTO?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Some guys would rather the girl be the dominant one.
> 
> Ohmurr...


Exactly. :3c


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> so..yeah..
> 
> Adventures of FaF 11
> 
> BLAME GAZ NOT ME



I lol'd. Keep it up.



Gaz said:


> Exactly. :3c


 I'm not one of those people. Nope. Not at all. >_>


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Exactly. :3c


Kitchen.
Now.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> Kitchen.
> Now.


FUCK YOU.
GET YOUR ASS IN THAT KITCHEN AND MAKING ME A FUCKING SANDWICH. DON'T FORGET THE TEQUILA.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Deo, I'll have you know pipes are too big for smoking crabs.
> 
> Top hats and monocles and cigs work.
> 
> Though having a smoking crab wearing sun glasses bursting through a wall and crushing a couple of furfags with the caption "Deal with it" works too.


 I'm not very good at drawing crabs. so the bursting through the wall and crushing will have to wait for another day.
This is all I can give you...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> I'm not very good at drawing crabs. so the bursting through the wall and crushing will have to wait for another day.
> This is all I can give you...


 
Classy as fuck.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> SUGGESTION! Newfags being pummeled by Deo's ragehammer. Because the new guys are pissing me off with the whole "I'M GONNA DROP DEO'S NAME AND HOPE SHE PATS MY ASS LOL" bullshit. >:C







Just for you~


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Just for you~


I love you Deo <3


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> FUCK YOU.
> GET YOUR ASS IN THAT KITCHEN AND MAKING ME A FUCKING SANDWICH. DON'T FORGET THE TEQUILA.


 
This only proves you're not man enough to wear the pants in this relationship.
NOW GO MAKE MY DINNER AND DONT SKIP ON THE CHAINSAW, GOD DAMMIT.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> This only proves you're not man enough to wear the pants in this relationship.
> NOW GO MAKE MY DINNER AND DONT SKIP ON THE CHAINSAW, GOD DAMMIT.


I can't help that tequila is yucky. :C
FUCK YOU AND YOUR CHAINSAW.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Whoa, I missed the party.

Nifty new comics though.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I can't help that tequila is yucky. :C
> FUCK YOU AND YOUR CHAINSAW.


 Fuck your tequila. Gimme some vodka, preferably brewed in some Russian's bathtub.


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I can't help that tequila is yucky. :C
> FUCK YOU AND YOUR CHAINSAW.


FUCK ME WITH A CHAINSAW

Wait..



Heckler & Koch said:


> Fuck your tequila. Gimme some vodka, preferably brewed in some Russian's _used_ bathtub.


 
Fix'd


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Fuck both your tequila and your vodka, give me rum!

Because FUCK YOU I'M A PIRATE


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fuck your tequila. Gimme some vodka, preferably brewed in some Russian's bathtub.


As long as it's flavored. I hate the taste.



Winds said:


> FUCK ME WITH A CHAINSAW
> 
> Wait..


Mutilation fetishes? C'mon, son. :V


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> As long as it's flavored. I hate the taste.



Vodka tastes like pain. Even skittle vodka.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> FUCK YOU.
> GET YOUR ASS IN THAT KITCHEN AND MAKING ME A FUCKING SANDWICH. DON'T FORGET THE TEQUILA.





Winds said:


> Kitchen.
> Now.



I had to.


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I had to.


 
Its funny, because its accurate.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I had to.


The mother fucking llama wins again, faggots. :3c I'm reposting this, Ley <3


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Vodka tastes like pain. Even skittle vodka.


 Skittlebrau?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Skittlebrau?



Not you, attentionwhore. :V Vodka flavored by disolving skittles in it.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

OKAY SO I'M GOING TO BED NOW.

I will be so p.o.'d if you guys derail the thread while I'm asleep and at school tomorrow. >:I


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> OKAY SO I'M GOING TO BED NOW.
> 
> I will be so p.o.'d if you guys derail the thread while I'm asleep and at school tomorrow. >:I


 
SO WHO WANTS TO TALK THEORETICAL PHYSICS UP IN DIS BITCH?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> OKAY SO I'M GOING TO BED NOW.
> 
> I will be so p.o.'d if you guys derail the thread while I'm asleep and at school tomorrow. >:I



DRAW MOAR FOR US AND WE WON'T DERAIL IT. :V


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Not you, attentionwhore. :V Vodka flavored by disolving skittles in it.


 It's called Skittlebrau.
I've done it with Corona. Doesn't change much sadly.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Get back on topic. >:[ Post more suggestions.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

LEY!~


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh my God, Deo. That face.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo the faces you make for yourself in these are the best.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh my God, Deo. That face.


 Who needs a bottom jaw anyways?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Deo the faces you make for yourself in these are the best.


 Because I get to make myself ugly.
I love hideous furry art.
I have to make you guys cute though or it's slander or something and Cerb will banhammer me from FAF forever and ever and ever.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Who needs a bottom jaw anyways?


BOTTOM JAWS ARE FOR PUSSIES.



> Because I get to make myself ugly.
> I love hideous furry art.
> I have to make you guys cute though or it's slander or something and Cerb will banhammer me from FAF forever and ever and ever.


Llamas aren't particularly cute, so. You have total freedom to make me ugly. >:I

Oh, and can I repost the pic you drew of us? It's just so cute <3


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

I just thought Deo was going into peopleâ€™s homes eating their tables.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Suggestions:

A strip about me giving Gibby shit about how his avatar looks like a girl.

Me giving Gibby shit about English stereotypes.

Someone giving me shit about being such an art whore.

Something involving mockery of random creeper furs being creepy. Especially the ones that randomly hit on me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Because I get to make myself ugly.
> I love hideous furry art.
> I have to make you guys cute though or it's slander or something and Cerb will banhammer me from FAF forever and ever and ever.


 I thought it was more goofy and funny than ugly.

Also I'm not exactly cute, at least IRL me, so actually you already committed slander :V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 21, 2011)

How about Ley starts charging for people making suggestions for them to be in her comics?

She can make some mad scratch with the attention whores in this thread.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought it was more goofy and funny than ugly.
> 
> Also I'm not exactly cute, at least IRL me, so actually you already committed slander :V


 
Not slander, false advertising.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> How about Ley starts charging for people making suggestions for them to be in her comics?
> 
> She can make some mad scratch with the attention whores in this thread.



Someone said make comic suggestions. So I did.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> How about Ley starts charging for people making suggestions for them to be in her comics?
> 
> She can make some mad scratch with the attention whores in this thread.


I think she wants to just keep it fun and enjoyable for everyone. Since they're not, like, super detailed and colored pieces. I dunno, I'm sure she'll clarify when she comes home from school tomorrow.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Skittle, H&K, and myself having fun times


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

GODDAMMIT. THAT FUCKING FACE.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Skittle, H&K, and myself having fun times


 O.O I WILL END YOU -soulless stare-


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> GODDAMMIT. THAT FUCKING FACE.


 That's the face I make when Skittle posts. :v


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> That's the face I make when Skittle posts. :v


Looks like an ass-aneurism. :V


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> That's the face I make when Skittle posts. :v


 :c


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> That's the face I make when Skittle posts. :v


 
I assumed it'd look more like this.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Skittle, H&K, and myself having fun times


 Skittle looks like some sort of crazy alien and once again your faces are fucking golden.

Never stop deo. :V


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh, and can I repost the pic you drew of us? It's just so cute <3


 Of course. :3



Xegras said:


> I just thought Deo was going into peopleâ€™s homes eating their tables.


 Tables don't stand a chance.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I assumed it'd look more like  this.


 It's close enough isn't it?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

you sig should have a "why" at the beginning


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> It's close enough isn't it?


 
I can settle.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

I didn't know what was in here.

I see Deo's faces.


----------



## Azure (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Needs moar raep!


200 posts in, and I'm the only one who agrees with this.


----------



## Takun (Mar 21, 2011)

Furries fawning over Jashwa while I get ignored like all the polls.  ;~;


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Llamas. Urgh


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> Furries fawning over Jashwa while I get ignored like all the polls.  ;~;


 I voted for you. ;_;


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

No seriously.

What the hell is going on in here?


----------



## Azure (Mar 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> Furries fawning over Jashwa while I get ignored like all the polls. ;~;


Probably the best idea ever.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Llamas. Urgh


Fuckin' llamas. FaF, dis iz mah hurr fayce. >:C

I'm keepin' this <3



Xenke said:


> No seriously.
> 
> What the hell is going on in here?


A FAF comic. :3c


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> Furries fawning over Jashwa while I get ignored like all the polls.  ;~;





Deo said:


> Fay told me Jash and Takun will be looking for us at Anthrocon...


Did you see it huh? huh? huh? feed me attention Takun...


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

wormies. 

I don't even know


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> A FAF comic. :3c


 
Oh sweet baby jesus.

If there's no panic scene where FA goes down, it's inaccurate.



Fay V said:


> wormies.
> 
> I don't even know


 
One day you will metamophasize in a beautiful butterfox.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> wormies.
> 
> I don't even know


That's ridiculous. In a cute way, I mean. <3

Ooh ooh, new suggestion: A weeaboo newfag (wolf-fox hybridized) spewing their nonsense and members of FAF puking up blood. It's what I imagine when someone new joins and they have the typeng skeelz of uh reetahr dead bay bee.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh sweet baby jesus.
> 
> If there's no panic scene where FA goes down, it's inaccurate.
> 
> ...


is that what happened to skittle?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 21, 2011)

What? Surely is needed. Amazing storyline.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> wormies.
> 
> I don't even know


 After having to sleep on the floor at an anime/videogame con I went to, I assure you that I would not be upset about having the bed. :V Of course I wouldn't mind sharing it either. >_>


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> is that what happened to skittle?


 
If I say yes, can I go to bed?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> After having to sleep on the floor at an anime/videogame con I went to, I assure you that I would not be upset about having the bed. :V Of course I wouldn't mind sharing it either. >_>


 even when it's all lonely without some lovely ladies


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

I want to squirm around like a worm now. :C Dammit. I hate having no money.

WHY DO YOU ALL LIVE ON THE EAST COAST?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I want to squirm around like a worm now. :C Dammit. I hate having no money.
> 
> WHY DO YOU ALL LIVE ON THE EAST COAST?


 I live in montana. lrn2Budget


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I want to squirm around like a worm now. :C Dammit. I hate having no money.
> 
> WHY DO YOU ALL LIVE ON THE EAST COAST?


 
Because the west coast has this scary fault line. :V


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I live in montana. lrn2Budget


:C But I'm an art student who has to travel by bus and then train to get to SF for classes. I need a job. >:[



Xenke said:


> Because the west coast has this scary fault line. :V


Don't remind me. I'm going to be one of the first to die.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> even when it's all lonely without some lovely ladies


 You missed the end of my post. :V

...actually I need to know if I need to bring stuff for sleeping on the floor or not >_>


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

so newfags...yeah i can't write like them

I have no idea what the sleeping arrangement is HK


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> so newfags...yeah i can't write like them


Dear God. It's almost more horrifying to see it than to read it. ;_;


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> so newfags...yeah i can't write like them




Should have made a fourth panel with you stabbing him in the eye with the glass. D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> so newfags...yeah i can't write like them
> 
> I have no idea what the sleeping arrangement is HK


 The sad thing is people like that actually do exist.


We need to figure something out then so I can secure an air mattress if I need one. >_>


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The sad thing is people like that actually do exist.
> 
> 
> We need to figure something out then so I can secure an air mattress if I need one. >_>


 
ask deo


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> ask deo


 I asked her about some other stuff but she said she was waiting to hear back from people.

But this isn't the AC thread so we can talk about it somewhere else to avoid derail.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> so..yeah..
> 
> Adventures of FaF 11
> 
> BLAME GAZ NOT ME


 

THIS IS JUST THE MOST AWESOME THING EVER
HOW DO I STICKY SOMETHING IN EVERY FORUM FOREVER
Also you totally captured his curves, I love that!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

I wake up one monday morning and find piles of amazingness. Make more! Put every single bloody one of them by everyone into a big collection! Make me good at drawing so I can make some too! D:


----------



## BRN (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm able to smile on a Monday thanks to this thread. I don't fucking smile enough.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> so..yeah..
> 
> Adventures of FaF 11
> 
> BLAME GAZ NOT ME



What in the motherfuck

*FUCK YOU. ALL OF MY HATE. ALL OF IT.*

*FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto you're so pretty. c:


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Screw you all for making me waste time on this.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Man I missed Corto.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

Fucking timezones :c


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Screw you all for making me waste time on this.


 Constructive criticism: You got your own character wrong, he is not wearing a dress
Also I know not of this ShadowKnuckles- I am confused. The idea is to make comics regarding those that use FA- there is no user registered under that name.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Can I ask that the OP gets updated with new sketches...from everyone?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2011)

funniest thread in a long time 10/10 would laugh again

without inhaling my coffee like this time, though.  that fucking HURTS.  :C


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> wormies.
> 
> I don't even know


 This is the cutest. d'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Deo said:


> Did you see it huh? huh? huh? feed me attention Takun...


Proportions are way off. Takun is taller than all the buildings. He'd be looking down for you all. 


Leybun said:


> The Adventures of FaF 10


 This is possibly the best comic I've ever read.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Fucking timezones :c


 
I know, right? I head off to bed and 7 pages get made! That, and missing out on most of the fun stuff that happens over FAF (bawww).


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 21, 2011)

artist


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> artist


 
Can you make it a bit smaller and blurrier please


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Can you make it a bit smaller and blurrier please


 
I don't have a scanner, and my webcam is a really shitty one. There is no further explanation than that, and it's not as if my words made sense anyway - why would you even look at them?
Original one is about the same size as well.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Can you make it a bit smaller and blurrier please


 Also less conttast. needs more grey


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You missed the end of my post. :V
> 
> ...actually I need to know if I need to bring stuff for sleeping on the floor or not >_>


 Bring a sleeping bag. It's a suite, but we only have one king size bed. >_>


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I don't have a scanner, and my webcam is a really shitty one. There is no further explanation than that, and* it's not as if my words made sense anyway - why would you even look at them?*
> Original one is about the same size as well.


 Then why the fuck did you post it? I never thought you would be one of those furfags that posts something then whines that you're not good and why would anyone like them. If you don't think it's good and you don't get why people would read it, don't post.



Deo said:


> Bring a sleeping bag. It's a suite, but we only have one king size bed. >_>


we'll all be wormies


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Bring a sleeping bag. It's a suite, but we only have one king size bed. >_>


 And Deo and Fay will be using it.unf unf


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Also less conttast. needs more grey


I'll keep that in mind next time I use my webcam.



Fay V said:


> Then why the fuck did you post it? I never thought you would be one of those furfags that posts something then whines that you're not good and why would anyone like them. If you don't think it's good and you don't get why people would read it, don't post.


 
Words, single words - single words that appear basically on everything I have ever drawn. Every word has a meaning.
Though, you're right, I'm just giving off a bad impression, now that I rethink about it. 

My maximum webcam resolution is 800X600, do you have any suggestions about increasing the quality? I'd guess that other than getting a better camera, I could just increase the overall size of the drawing, in order to make up for the resolution. If the camera would be a bit away from the paper, maybe there would be less blur.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Screw you all for making me waste time on this.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto please don't kill me...


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 you make the best faces


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Good God Deo. I am amused.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo makes me want to pic up a simple cartoon art style just for comic purposes. 3:


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Your mouth is writing checks yo ass can't cash, Deo. You in for a world of pain once I find me bloody tablet.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 21, 2011)

Dammit! Now you guys got me doing it! Since its Ghetto scanned, transcripts!

Meet ze Newfag


http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/5138/picture063d.jpg

NF: Wow a place filled with furries just like me!

http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/3324/picture064rn.jpg

NF: I wonder how many FURriends I can make!

http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/9417/picture065i.jpg

NF: HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!
NF: I just got here, and there's so many furriends! Hey you wanna be furriends!?
we can snuggle, and give eachother scritches an-


http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7434/picture068zu.jpg

NF: WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT!? x.x
Deo: It's the only way you learn.

I should not draw when I'm bored.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Dammit! Now you guys got me doing it! Since its Ghetto scanned, transcripts!
> 
> Meet ze Newfag
> 
> ...


 Oh ho ho ho~
It is the only way they learn.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

H&K, Fay, Kri, Jashwa, Takun, and me with the sexy times


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

wormies
I laughed so hard at that, poor HK


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 21, 2011)

God, I really wanna make some of these random comics right now :V


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> God, I really wanna make some of these random comics right now :V


 
Nobody would like them and everyone would get angry with you for tainting such a glorious thread.
Go for it.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

Why are tinypic and imgur being such fucking useless wanksocks?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> God, I really wanna make some of these random comics right now :V


 


Winds said:


> Nobody would like them and everyone would get angry with you for tainting such a glorious thread.
> Go for it.


 
Just now I had a go at making a mini-comic just for this...

It was the ugliest thing I had ever seen.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

You guys are making my time at AC sound like it's going to be horridly depressing. =[


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Ugh


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

The fuck did I miss. ._.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo's faces got my drawing my own silly faces in my Logic class.

Though they are not nearly as good.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Deo's faces got my drawing my own silly faces in my Logic class.
> 
> Though they are not nearly as good.


 I can't figure out how she does it.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I can't figure out how she does it.


 
She must have a magic space brain.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Screw you all for making me waste time on this.


 


Fay V said:


> Ugh


Man you guys seem to really love hitting people with baseball bats.

I prefer crowbars, personally.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> She must have a magic space brain.


 Deo=Doctor who? 

OMFG <3


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Man you guys seem to really love hitting people with baseball bats.
> 
> I prefer crowbars, personally.


 
Golf clubs, yo.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

bats are easier to draw. I'd use my duckcane.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hahahahaha. 

I love how HK is sad in every single comic.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Golf clubs, yo.


 They bend and break though. There is a reason everyone's favorite theoretical physicist used crowbars.


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> I love how HK is sad in every single comic.


It's a common byproduct of living in the closet for so long, so be nice >:c 



Heckler & Koch said:


> They bend and break though. There is a reason everyone's favorite theoretical physicist used crowbars.


 I thought he used a crowbar because there were no other weapons around :B


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> It's a common byproduct of living in the closet for so long, so be nice >:c
> 
> 
> I thought he used a crowbar because there were no other weapons around :B


 cricket bats :3c

Poor HK


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> It's a common byproduct of living in the closet for so long, so be nice >:c
> 
> 
> I thought he used a crowbar because there were no other weapons around :B


But... I'm not in the closet. =[

Well, did he ditch the crowbar when he found a glock? Hell no! Crowbars rock for beating people/aliens senseless and starting revolutions against oppressive space governments.


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I'm not in the closet. =[
> 
> Well, did he ditch the crowbar when he found a glock? Hell no! Crowbars rock for beating people/aliens senseless and starting revolutions against oppressive space governments.


 
You're so far in the closet, even you don't know that you're gay.

And golf clubs break skulls better.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 21, 2011)

Photobucket pulled Adventures 10 down :c


----------



## Oovie (Mar 21, 2011)

All I need is a tap and die, and some WD40. =|


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

The shape of the crowbar is specifically designed so you can't use it as a weapon, at least no more effectively than any old piece of metal. Ever tried to cut or impale someone with a crowbar? Fucking impossible. It's the sole reason I have a customized "combat bat" in my car except of a crowbar. 

The reason that sociopath mute used a crowbar is because he was too much of an idiot to plan ahead and carry a combat knife to work.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Photobucket pulled Adventures 10 down :c


 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/skittle

It's here :3c


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> You're so far in the closet, even you don't know that you're gay.


I had a furry tell me that once except he was 100% serious about it. No joke.



Corto said:


> The shape of the crowbar is specifically designed so you can't use it as a weapon, at least no more effectively than any old piece of metal. Ever tried to cut or impale someone with a crowbar? Fucking impossible. It's the sole reason I have a customized "combat bat" in my car except of a crowbar.
> 
> The reason that sociopath mute used a crowbar is because he was too much of an idiot to plan ahead and carry a combat knife to work.


Shut up you're just hatin' on Freeman because your avatar is a metro cop.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I had a furry tell me that once except he was 100% serious about it. No joke.


 
Everyone here's joking?

Oh. :[




:V


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> The shape of the crowbar is specifically designed so you can't use it as a weapon, at least no more effectively than any old piece of metal. Ever tried to cut or impale someone with a crowbar? Fucking impossible. It's the sole reason I have a customized "combat bat" in my car except of a crowbar.
> 
> The reason that sociopath mute used a crowbar is because he was too much of an idiot to plan ahead and carry a combat knife to work.


 
but it is heavy and can whack things


----------



## Takun (Mar 21, 2011)

I asked Deo to get coffee over spring break and she never answered.

MY LIFE IS FAF.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> but it is heavy and can whack things


 
So's my dick but that doesn't mean there aren't more practical melee weapons.


----------



## crustone (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I'm not in the closet. =[


 
You're so deep in the closet you're in Narnia :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

Moderators, please! Stop derailing the thread with weapon discussions, or I will report you! >:v


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Moderators, please! Stop derailing the thread with weapon discussions, or I will report you! >:v


 Someone needs to post a new comic.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa Wylie says
I focused more on the dealer's den and hung out with friends
gaaaaaaaaaaaaames
Takun says
GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMES
we're bring lots
one called get HK drunk then take advantage of him sexually
I mean
"A normal day in HK's life"


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

I rather use good old fashioned baseball bats to.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> The shape of the crowbar is specifically designed so you can't use it as a weapon, at least no more effectively than any old piece of metal. Ever tried to cut or impale someone with a crowbar? Fucking impossible. It's the sole reason I have a customized "combat bat" in my car except of a crowbar.
> 
> The reason that sociopath mute used a crowbar is because he was too much of an idiot to plan ahead and carry a combat knife to work.


 
I used to do the "combat bat" thing too until I found out that a bat kept in your car can be legally considered a concealed weapon.  It's better to get one of those huge 6 D-cell Maglites instead, because ostensibly you have a valid reason to keep a flashlight in your car.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> So's my dick but that doesn't mean there aren't more practical melee weapons.


 
If we really wanted to get into it, I'm sure the combine did their best to confiscate all effective melee weapons from the citizens (knives, swords, whatevs). The combine don't carry knives for Gordon to steal, and it doesn't seem like the underground movement has any that they've kept hidden. In fact, the only knife we've ever seen in the Half Life universe was used by Adrian back at Black Mesa, and that was his standard equipment, he didn't pick it up. Maybe knives just aren't that common in that universe, who knows.

also butts



Gibby said:


> Moderators, please! Stop derailing the thread with weapon discussions, or I will report you! >:v


 
But this is another FAF adventure for Ley to write about!


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I used to do the "combat bat" thing too until I found out that a bat kept in your car can be legally considered a concealed weapon.  It's better to get one of those huge 6 D-cell Maglites instead, because ostensibly you have a valid reason to keep a flashlight in your car.


 A tire Iron is shaped well for hitting too.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I used to do the "combat bat" thing too until I found out that a bat kept in your car can be legally considered a concealed weapon.  It's better to get one of those huge 6 D-cell Maglites instead, because ostensibly you have a valid reason to keep a flashlight in your car.


 Really? Fuck, I'll need to check local laws. I guess a tire wrench could work in a pinch.

EDIT: Ninjad x 3


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> Neeeerd


 If you really want to get into this then both those arguments suck because the resistance has fucking machineguns and rocket launchers and even a laser mounted on a car. If your terrorist organization is armed then you sure as fucking hell must have some knives lying around. Or maybe they just shoot their meat until it's reduced to a carnivore slushie to eat it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Jashwa Wylie says
> I focused more on the dealer's den and hung out with friends
> gaaaaaaaaaaaaames
> Takun says
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up to avoid drinking with you and takun at AC.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Ugh



D'aww, Fay is so cute when she gets violent.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Thanks for the heads up to avoid drinking with you and takun at AC.


 
That reminds me... Over where I live, it's like the drinking age doesn't exist and I'm underage anyway. By the time I go to AC in a coupla years, I will be legal in my country (no big change) but in the US I'll have to deal with being under 21 and not being allowed to drink at all because bartenders are so anal about it over there. FFFF- >:c At this rate, I wouldn't be able to fully enjoy AC for bleedin' years. baw.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That reminds me... Over where I live, it's like the drinking age doesn't exist and I'm underage anyway. By the time I go to AC in a coupla years, I will be legal in my country (no big change) but in the US I'll have to deal with being under 21 and not being allowed to drink at all because bartenders are so anal about it over there. FFFF- >:c At this rate, I wouldn't be able to fully enjoy AC for bleedin' years. baw.



Don't worry, Gibby. I'm sure that you'll find some furfag at con that will get you drunk and take advantage of you. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Don't worry, Gibby. I'm sure that you'll find some furfag at con that will get you drunk and take advantage of you. :V


 
I'll be getting _myself_ drunk, tyvm. And then everyone will be trying to take advantage of me and I wouldn't care because in a sense, _I _am taking advantage of _them _and their taking-advantage-ness. :v


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

JUST FOR THATCH!


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'll be getting _myself_ drunk, tyvm. And then everyone will be trying to take advantage of me and I wouldn't care because in a sense, _I _am taking advantage of _them _and their taking-advantage-ness. :v



So you're going to get drunk and ask to be raped by sexually repressed furfags? Have fun being a biscuit. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> So you're going to get drunk and ask to be raped by sexually repressed furfags? Have fun being a biscuit. :V


 
I don't want to be dipped into tea. :[


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I don't want to be dipped into tea. :[



But you English types love tea! Especially while riding in your mini cooper to visit the Queen.


----------



## BRN (Mar 21, 2011)

GA-DOOOOOSSSH


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 21, 2011)

Well... this was enlightening.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> GA-DOOOOOSSSH



You know he's just gonna fap to the attention you just gave him, right? :V


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> GA-DOOOOOSSSH


 
golf clubs X3


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> In fact, the only knife we've ever seen in the Half Life universe was used by Adrian back at Black Mesa, and that was his standard equipment, he didn't pick it up. Maybe knives just aren't that common in that universe, who knows.


 
They slice their bread with Tau Cannons.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> They slice their bread with Tau Cannons.


 
I would :V

\Maybe a crowbar is more effective than a bread knife for dealing with combine metrocops - who are more machine than human at that point?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> I would :V
> 
> \Maybe a crowbar is more effective than a bread knife for dealing with combine metrocops - who are more machine than human at that point?


 
Freeman's smacker-downer weapon should have been a fire axe or a pipe wrench (like that beastly thing from OpFor) from the get-go.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> GA-DOOOOOSSSH



Can't...stop...laughing...XD

Is it cool if I put this on my FA?  I'll credit you and whatnot of course :3


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Told you so. :V

He's so desperate for attention, it's pathetic.


----------



## BRN (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Can't...stop...laughing...XD
> 
> Is it cool if I put this on my FA?  I'll credit you and whatnot of course :3


 
Sure, go ahead, I guess. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

My comic about thatch was better :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Told you so. :V
> 
> He's so desperate for attention, it's pathetic.


 
Lets make him into a meme.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Lets make him into a meme.


 
Making fun of him is already kind of a meme, let's not force it.



dinosaurdammit said:


> My comic about thatch was better :v



Also, there needs to be a comic of Insanity Sergal getting raep'd. :V


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Yo Deo

Your move.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Also, there needs to be a comic of Insanity Sergal getting raep'd. :V


 
Sergals cannot be raep'd- they fall into the same category as otters. I will now make a comic of a sergal trying to rape an otter and the result is as if someone divided by zero.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Yo Deo


 You drew the front sights on that AR-15 backwards brah.

hurr :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Yo Deo


 
And it is so that Corto is secretly trying to take out FayV's hierarchy of power and cripple her Fayvatar army.


OH SO DIABOLICAL CORTO.




Heckler & Koch said:


> You drew the front sights on that AR-15 backwards brah.
> 
> hurr :V



And he's right haha.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Sergals cannot be raep'd- they fall into the same category as otters. I will now make a comic of a sergal trying to rape an otter and the result is as if someone divided by zero.



A tiger can.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Told you so. :V
> 
> He's so desperate for attention, it's pathetic.



Fuck you man, I'm not desperate...I asked once, I'm not pushing it, jeez.  the only reason I said that I feel like making comics too, is because pretty much everyone else is doing it now, and I feel like joining it, I ain't doing it for attention, I'm doing it for the shits and giggles.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> A tiger can.


 
LIES! Tigers are just big pussies... RAEP TIEM!


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Fuck you man, I'm not desperate...I asked once, I'm not pushing it, jeez. the only reason I said that I feel like making comics too, is because pretty much everyone else is doing it now, and I feel like joining it, I ain't doing it for attention, I'm doing it for the shits and giggles.


 
Aw, it's almost cute when it's angry.



dinosaurdammit said:


> LIES! Tigers are just big pussies... RAEP TIEM!



Oh, murr..

If I had any drawing ability beyond stick figures, a sergal would be getting tiger raep'd right now. :V


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> If I had any drawing ability beyond stick figures, a sergal would be getting tiger raep'd right now. :V



Want me to draw it for you?  I did you a random giftart before so you know my arts arn't complete bullshit XD


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Yo Deo
> 
> Your move.


 If I had my tablet on me you would know my wrath. 
something along the lines of shooting a sniper through the eye by shooting the scope.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> If I had my tablet on me you would know my wrath.
> something along the lines of shooting a sniper through the eye by shooting the scope.


Someone draw an FAF gunfight with as many 80's action movie cliches are possible.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> If I had my tablet on me you would know my wrath.
> something along the lines of shooting a sniper through the eye by shooting the scope.


 
Suuuuure, your tablet goes missing just as I enter this game. 

_Pussy._

Anyways, it's not you at the end of my phallic symbolism. Yet.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Suuuuure, your tablet goes missing just as I enter this game.
> 
> _Pussy._
> 
> Anyways, it's not you at the end of my phallic symbolism. Yet.


 It's not missing, I'm just not in the same physical space that it happens to be occupying. I thought to myself "why would I need a tablet at acting practice?" 
I was a fool. 

But seriously, don't mess with my Deo, or I shall end you will the all the violence and gore I have learned from studying literature.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

HAH! Literature?
Sugar, I'm in law school. I had to kill my pet puppy just to win an argument about _parking tickets_.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> HAH! Literature?
> Sugar, I'm in law school. I had to kill my pet puppy just to win an argument about _parking tickets_.


 Don't tempt fay. She's fucking evil man.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Do it, Fay. 

You don't have the balls. :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> HAH! Literature?
> Sugar, I'm in law school. I had to kill my pet puppy just to win an argument about _parking tickets_.


 And? I study the works of depressed disenfranchised men and women that have taken a reflection of the horrors of human nature and distilled it into a single poignant essence. These authors build a life, build a person, and kill them off in the most gruesome and ironic ways possible with the sole intent of catharsis. Literature is a brutal beast.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

I once punched a pidgeon in mid flight.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd totally join in if I had a pencil and some plain paper and a scanner and some half-decent drawing ability.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> I once punched a pidgeon in mid flight.


 I don't think you're gunna win this one. Might wanna cut your losses.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> I once punched a pidgeon in mid flight.


 ...I feel like I should give you a medal for that.

Are we still talking shit about who could come up with the most creative atrocity?


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

_it was a sorta big pidgeon..._


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think you're gunna win this one. Might wanna cut your losses.


 
And cut our entertainment too? Fuck that.

GO ON MY SON


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> _it was a sorta big pidgeon..._


 I once held down a fish to do scientific testing against its will *badass*


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

I am eating a boiled egg _*right now.*_


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> I am eating a boiled egg _*right now.*_


 I'm studying the lines to play fucking Medea!


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'd totally join in if I had a pencil and some plain paper and a scanner and some half-decent drawing ability.


 
Quick render something and post it


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Quick, make something up to try to make yourself sound bad-ass!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Quick render something and post it


 
But first I would need to model the characters and make the textures and rig the models and...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Quick, make something up to try to make yourself sound bad-ass!


 
I jumped a lake on a dirt bike once.



LizardKing said:


> But first I would need to model the characters and make the textures and rig the models and...



It will only take you around a week, unless you're not that busy. :3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay quit having completely awesome avatars >:[


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> But first I would need to model the characters and make the textures and rig the models and...


 
Better get to it then

and while you're doing that I'll have enough time to finish FAFF


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I jumped a lake on a dirt bike once.



I once beat the shit out of a shark. Using only my hair.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Quick, make something up to try to make yourself sound bad-ass!


  none of that was made up. I did hold down a fish to study it. I am studying my Medea lines. 




the fish just happened to be a goldfish and could be held down with a wet cottonball...and was perfectly fine afterward




Scotty1700 said:


> Fay quit having completely awesome avatars >:[


My last one was just a 3 AM doodle...get higher standards


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> none of that was made up. I did hold down a fish to study it. I am studying my Medea lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I really did beat the shit out of a shark using only my hair and beard.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread needs more comics.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> And I really did beat the shit out of a shark using only my hair and beard.


 
And I really did jump that lake... The accelerator came off in my hand. ._. I was fine though. :3c I actually got bitten by a small shark when I was 9.


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I once beat the shit out of a shark. Using only my hair.


 
I once smacked a comet on a collision course with earth back out into a safe orbit.
With my dick.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> And I really did jump that lake... The accelerator came off in my hand. ._. I was fine though. :3c I actually got bitten by a small shark when I was 9.



I cut myself shaving once, and survived.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> My last one was just a 3 AM doodle...get higher standards


 Who cares if it was a 3AM doodle, it was funny and adorable. :V


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay, isn't the majority of your artwork done over night, doodle or not?


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Why did this thread have to start right after I went to sleep? D:



dinosaurdammit said:


> JUST FOR THATCH!


 
Two things horribly wrong with this: 
1. There's no such thing as a good day for a stroll :V
2. Dear god why the den!? :V



Fay V said:


> My last one was just a 3 AM doodle...get higher standards


 
But the best pictures have a soul! It had!
And doodles are fun.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is a little sequel to Corto's comic that I drew.  Yeah, I'm bored, and felt like doing it.  I know the art isn't like, the best in the world ever, whatever, it only took 15 minutes to do XD

Box One
Box Two
Box Three
Box Four


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Here is a little sequel to Corto's comic that I drew.  Yeah, I'm bored, and felt like doing it.  I know the art isn't like, the best in the world ever, whatever, it only took 15 minutes to do XD
> 
> Box One
> Box Two
> ...



That was just... :|


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Box Three


 


> To his shock, he *See's* Fay



I have never seen this error in handwritten text before


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> I have never seen this error in handwritten text before


 
That's not the only thing he managed to fuck up.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias, leave the comic making to the adults.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who cares if it was a 3AM doodle, it was funny and adorable. :V


I guess I just never understood why it was so hilarious.



Cyanide_tiger said:


> Fay, isn't the majority of your artwork done over night, doodle or not?


y-yes...I normally draw in the evening around 9 and go till I sleep. Rarely do I start right before I go to bed. 



Thatch said:


> But the best pictures have a soul! It had!
> And doodles are fun.


 well oki doki then  I'll just take your word for it guys.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Here is a little sequel to Corto's comic that I drew.  Yeah, I'm bored, and felt like doing it.  I know the art isn't like, the best in the world ever, whatever, it only took 15 minutes to do XD
> 
> Box One
> Box Two
> ...



I feel dirty. 

Corto you are apparently a piss poor sniper if you don't have the sense to have a spotter or use both eyes.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I guess I just never understood why it was so hilarious.


It was the pipe, the facial expression, and the "M'yes, indeed..." I would pay for an avatar like that. :V


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

You're making my hatred boil, Tomias. 
Im sad I said "go for it" despite being sarcastic.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Ugh


 I love you so.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> y-yes...I normally draw in the evening around 9 and go till I sleep. Rarely do I start right before I go to bed.



Then what does it matter? 3AM is practically a peak hour for you. 



Fay V said:


> I feel dirty.



If I was in one of Tomias' comics, I would too.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahahahahahaha, I am so dearly entertained.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 21, 2011)

Enough with the bitching alright, I'm trying my best here, so get the fuck off my back.  Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It was the pipe, the facial expression, and the "M'yes, indeed..." I would pay for an avatar like that. :V


Seriously? Furries I don't understand you  I feel like Jane Goodall 



Deo said:


> I love you so.


<3



Cyanide_tiger said:


> Then what does it matter? 3AM is practically a peak hour for you.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was in one of Tomias' comics, I would too.


No it's not is the thing. 3AM is when I am falling asleep. 10-12 are the peak time.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Here is a little sequel to Corto's comic that I drew



Please no more sequels. Of anything. Ever.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I feel dirty.
> 
> Corto you are apparently a piss poor sniper if you don't have the sense to have a spotter or use both eyes.


I'm also deformed, it would seem.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Man you guys seem to really love hitting people with baseball bats.
> 
> I prefer crowbars, personally.


 *I have a table leg with nails in it. :3*



Fay V said:


> Deo=Doctor who?
> 
> OMFG <3


 THIS IS SO TRUE.



Takun said:


> I asked Deo to get coffee over spring break and she never answered.
> 
> MY LIFE IS FAF.


 You did? Where the heck did you send that? I never got that... Takun I'm sorry. 
Plus I love coffee. :'C I missed out on coffeeeeeeeee


----------



## Enwon (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Enough with the bitching alright, I'm trying my best here, so get the fuck off my back.  Â¬.Â¬


Your best isn't good enough.

Learn to draw and to write a joke that is actually funny, then come back.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I MADE A COMIC WAI DON'T U GUISE LIEK ME YET?!



Fix'd.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Enough with the bitching alright, I'm trying my best here, so get the fuck off my back.  Â¬.Â¬


 
The road to hell is paved with good intentions.


You're riding it on a kiddy tricycle, in a clown suit with a "Kick me" note on your back and a heltmet to protect the soft spot on your head.



I think there was a point to this post, but I honestly can't keep wits long enough to respond to Tomias.


----------



## Pine (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Enough with the bitching alright, I'm trying my best here, so get the fuck off my back.  Â¬.Â¬


 
How can you expect people to get off your back? How I see it, it looked like you wanted the attention in the first place.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Enough with the bitching alright, I'm trying my best here, so get the fuck off my back.  Â¬.Â¬


 A doctor tries their best, but when they kill someone they still have to go to a mortality hearing. 

Man up or shut up.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread needs good comics to wash out the recent aftertaste. :c


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Thatch said:


> This thread needs good comics to wash out the recent aftertaste. :c



Indeed it does. Where the fuck is the OP? >/


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Indeed it does. Where the fuck is the OP? >/


 
Now now, don't be so demanding of OP.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Thatch shall I make another comic involving us? /sneer


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Now now, don't be so demanding of OP.


 
Just saying, Ley has made some awesome comics so far. And this thread was started so that she could post them for us. We'll just have to be patient though.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Thatch shall I make another comic involving us? /sneer



I suggest a comic involving us.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> LEY!~


Best thing in the history of forever.


Cyanide_tiger said:


> Suggestions:
> A strip about me giving Gibby shit about how his avatar looks like a girl.
> Me giving Gibby shit about English stereotypes.
> Someone giving me shit about being such an art whore.
> Something involving mockery of random creeper furs being creepy. Especially the ones that randomly hit on me.


I was already working on the first one :3c


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> How about Ley starts charging for people making suggestions for them to be in her comics?
> She can make some mad scratch with the attention whores in this thread.


I want to keep it light and fun, honestly. I'm already open for commissions so s' like.. well I enjoy drawing the derpy faces and such. :3c


Corto said:


> What in the motherfuck
> *FUCK YOU. ALL OF MY HATE. ALL OF IT.*
> *FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUU*


 
Hee. :3c



Tycho said:


> funniest thread in a long time 10/10 would laugh again
> without inhaling my coffee like this time, though. that fucking HURTS. :C


*bows.* :3c 


LizardKing said:


> Why are tinypic and imgur being such fucking useless wanksocks?


....wanksock?
GODDAMNIT ADEN AND FRIENDS STOP DERAILING THREAD WITH HARD THINGS TO HIT ON PEOPLE WITH /three pages late


Heckler & Koch said:


> Someone draw an FAF gunfight with as many 80's action movie cliches are possible.


I'm on it.


catilda lily said:


> This thread needs more comics.


I AM HERE, DO NOT FEAR~


Cyanide_tiger said:


> Tomias, leave the comic making to the adults.


I am not an adult :c


Cyanide_tiger said:


> Indeed it does. Where the fuck is the OP? >/


better be nice to the girl holding the pencil, luv. <3
SO LIEK YEAH. I just got home. Gonna draw some stuffs now. Took mme forever to read. Deo and everyone, thanks for keeping the thread from not derailing!! /glares at those who started the weapon fight


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Sounds like a plan



Yessssss

Lithium enjoys teh raeps. :3


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Thatch shall I make another comic involving us? /sneer


 
I feel violated D:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I feel violated D:


 
But you are so tasty....


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I am not an adult :c
> 
> better be nice to the girl holding the pencil, luv. <3
> SO LIEK YEAH. I just got home. Gonna draw some stuffs now. Took mme forever to read. Deo and everyone, thanks for keeping the thread from not derailing!! /glares at those who started the weapon fight



Doesn't matter, you're still better than Tomias. :3

Also, you must not have seen this post: 


Cyanide_tiger said:


> Just saying, Ley has made some awesome comics so far. And this thread was started so that she could post them for us. We'll just have to be patient though.



Nyah. >P


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Doesn't matter, you're still better than Tomias. :3


 
You're a close second, though. Seriously, stop it.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> I once punched a pidgeon in mid flight.


 


Corto said:


> _it was a sorta big pidgeon..._


 http://i51.tinypic.com/ouzayr.png

This is a comic, right?


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is something that probably only a few people including myself will find funny.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

*CORTO vs DEO*


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Alstor said:


> http://i51.tinypic.com/ouzayr.png
> 
> This is a comic, right?


Gmod? I used to make comics with it back in '06. Lost forever, now.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> *CORTO vs DEO*


 
Oh good Lord please tell me that is a chainsaw ducktaped to a bat.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Oh good Lord please tell me that is a chainsaw ducktaped to a bat.


 
Doesn't look ducktaped. Maybe it's a Swiss Army Bat? With a retractable chainsaw.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Here is something that probably only a few people including myself will find funny.



If by "funny" you mean "dead accurate", minus the frowning.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Thatch said:


> You're a close second, though. Seriously, stop it.



At least I can admit to being a self-centered attention/art whore. Not everyone is gonna like me.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> *CORTO vs DEO*


 D: where am I? I want to fight for you!


Also, insight


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Also, insight



Accuracy. It's priceless.

Also, is that me in the corner saying "GTFO?"


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> D: where am I? I want to fight for you!
> 
> 
> Also, insight


 Tomias looks like one of the animaniacs. 

I mean that as a compliment.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

A bit late because my router is fucking retarded but durp

And the goddamn tinypics still wont fucking load 80% of the time.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Oh good Lord please tell me that is a chainsaw ducktaped to a bat.


 That is a chainsaw SUPERGLUED to a bat.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

Fucking tinypic

They don't even fucking respond to pings what the jesus cocksucking christbucket


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing this is for you
http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5789/13082583.png


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> LizardKing this is for you
> http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5789/13082583.png


 
<3

(Apparently tinypic managed to get on the IWF blacklist so our ISP passes it through some proxy and FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF cunts)

Edit: Did a bunch of posts just vanish?


----------



## Takun (Mar 21, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/zfERI.png

c':


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Am I off my rocker, or did like a whole page of this just like disappear?


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

imageshack blocks me out every time


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Am I off my rocker, or did like a whole page of this just like disappear?


~Magic~
I zapped the last bit of the Tomias debate because well, it was derailing, and counter-productive to his plan to take a break.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> ~Magic~
> I zapped the last bit of the Tomias debate because well, it was derailing, and counter-productive to his plan to take a break.



Ah, okay. I thought I had lost my damn mind for a minute there. Thanks for doing that instead of locking the thread.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Ah, okay. I thought I had lost my damn mind for a minute there. Thanks for doing that instead of locking the thread.


 If I lock the thread, no-one could draw any more comics about Corto and how dreadfully homosexual he is
And that's terrible ;-;


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> ~Magic~
> I zapped the last bit of the Tomias debate because well, it was derailing, and counter-productive to his plan to take a break.


 
I'm suddenly very afraid I might dissapear like that, one day.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey let's all derail the thread by discussing how the derailment was eliminated. That makes sense.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> If I lock the thread, no-one could draw any more comics about Corto and how dreadfully homosexual he is
> And that's terrible ;-;



I agree, that would be terrible. Almost as terrible as my attention whoring to be in some comics.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Hey let's all derail the thread by discussing how the derailment was eliminated. That makes sense.


 
Eliminating the symptoms doesn't eliminate the problem :V


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

SO I FINISHED A COUPLE COMICS. They're scanning right now. God my finger hurts.. never, ever smashing it on a car door again. D:

Also, the confirmation link for the account on FA didn't come through. :c


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> SO I FINISHED A COUPLE COMICS. They're scanning right now. God my finger hurts.. never, ever smashing it on a car door again. D:
> 
> Also, the confirmation link for the account on FA didn't come through. :c



New idea for a comic: FAF standing over Ley, forcing her to draw under threat of a whip. 

Also, some of the "I did X so I'm bad-ass" things mentioned earlier.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Ilu Guyz.

No homo, Just bromace man.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Ilu Guyz.
> 
> No homo, Just bromace man.



Brofist?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Brofist?


 Brofists are good. *brofists*


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2011)

..What am I missing this time? :|


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 21, 2011)

/lurk forever
This shit's too damn cute/awesome. I'd be open to clean/color some of those Ley, if you're interested.

///+3


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> SO I FINISHED A COUPLE COMICS. They're scanning right now. God my finger hurts.. never, ever smashing it on a car door again. D:
> 
> Also, the confirmation link for the account on FA didn't come through. :c


 Yay! I can't wait!
Also I'd draw a comic but I don't want to be tomias 2.0


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Willow said:


> ..What am I missing this time? :|



Your innocenceJust the usual derping about with comics.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Your innocenceJust the usual derping about with comics.


 Oh, so not much. Okay. I'm going to go play with blocks or something..by myself.


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Yay! I can't wait!
> Also I'd draw a comic but I don't want to be tomias 2.0


 
Much too late to dodge that bullet :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

I told you Ley once you start doing free stuff you never escape


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I told you Ley once you start doing free stuff you never escape



She built her own hell. :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> She built her own hell. :V


 A hell populated by demonic art whores


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

This is specially for Xaerun, so he better like it >:c


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> A hell populated by demonic art whores



Like me and almost everyone else in this thread.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

I am no art whore sir >:[


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I am no art whore sir >:[



I said *almost*, damnit woman.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Like me and almost everyone else in this thread.


 I think you are the only artwhore here.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Like me and almost everyone else in this thread.


 whors'd'eu art.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 Omg what are we plotting, and why are you going to eat my face D: the suspense!


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think you are the only artwhore here.


 
We both know the only reason anyone is posting here is because either they made a comic or want to be in one or both. I'm just more shameless and overt about it. :V


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I told you Ley once you start doing free stuff you never escape



The car thing was an accident. I like drawing stuff :c

 Adventures of FaF 13 
 Adventures of FaF 14 
 A new challenger approaches..!!! And herp derp.


----------



## Takun (Mar 21, 2011)

Dear entire thread,

http://i.imgur.com/up8K6.png


Love, Takun


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 
You have an awful lot of teeth, grandma.



Leybun said:


> Adventures of FaF 14


 
You made an overdone joke funny again. There has to be some kind of medal for it XD


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> Dear entire thread,
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/up8K6.png
> 
> ...


 
nnnn so cute ;u;


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> The car thing was an accident. I like drawing stuff :c
> 
> Adventures of FaF 13


 Omg cyanide looks so cute in that last square!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 If this is AC related I do not want to know what you are plotting.



Leybun said:


> Adventures of FaF 14


 
I'm not in the closet I swear. ;_;


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> We both know the only reason anyone is posting here is because either they made a comic or want to be in one or both. I'm just more shameless and overt about it. :V


I made a funny drawing. It's about a cat that eats lasagna.

EDIT: Holy shit, ninja'd x 10


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh god yes, this thread is the definition of win.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not in the closet I swear. ;_;


 
You had to get your own dressing room to fit that gigantic faggotry? :V


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh god yes, this thread is the definition of win.


 I thought that was charlie sheen?:V


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Omg cyanide looks so cute in that last square!


I know. :3c


Thatch said:


> You made an overdone joke funny again. There has to be some kind of medal for it XD


For the life of me I kept reading 'metal'.


Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not in the closet I swear. ;_;


I have a picture of you surrounded by buxom ladies and you're squealing for cyanide.
I would have posted it but too much bewbage might upset the faf.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Adventures of FaF 13



For the longest time, I actually did think that Gibby's fursona was female. >_>


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not in the closet I swear. ;_;


 It's okay, wardrobes are different, like a closet on wheels, for the modern gay-in-denial. :V


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I have a picture of you surrounded by buxom ladies and you're squealing for cyanide.
> I would have posted it but too much bewbage might upset the faf.



If there is nudity, as long as the link is marked with a "NSFW" tag, it's fine.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> It's okay, wardrobes are different, like a closet on wheels, for the modern gay-in-denial. :V


 
You realize now someone needs to draw H&K scooting around FAF in a closet on wheels.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I would have posted it but too much bewbage might upset the faf.


 
I can't speak for everyone here, but that wouldn't upset me in the least.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 21, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> It's okay, wardrobes are different, like a closet on wheels, for the modern gay-in-denial. :V


 gay-on-the-move
gay-on-the-go
I'll-have-gay-can-I-get-that-to-go
Gaytogo (not to be confused with Gatorade although both replenish electrolytes)

I feel like we missed out on a great line there.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> You realize now someone needs to draw H&K scooting around FAF in a closet on wheels.


 I may very well do this now...
Hrrng.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> For the life of me I kept reading 'metal'.


You're fucking METAHL for all I care :V


Leybun said:


> I have a picture of you surrounded by buxom ladies and you're squealing for cyanide.
> I would have posted it but too much bewbage might upset the faf.


 
Do not underestimate the power of titties. Even gay men like them.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I may very well do this now...
> Hrrng.



DO EEETTTT

You know you must! D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Why is every comic with me in it either about me being gay/denial of being gay or being rejected at AC. =[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is every comic with me in it either about me being gay/denial of being gay or being rejected at AC. =[


 
It's an on-going joke man. You can't just drop it cold turkey (well, at least the gay-joke part)


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is every comic with me in it either about me being gay/denial of being gay or being rejected at AC. =[


 
There wasn't a joke about you being rejected at AC BECAUSE you're gay, so not all is lost? :V


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Thatch said:


> There wasn't a joke about you being rejected at AC BECAUSE you're gay, so not all is lost? :V


 
brb drawing


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Thatch said:


> There wasn't a joke about you being rejected at AC BECAUSE you're gay, so not all is lost? :V


 
Somewhere out in the yonder an artist just had this idea pop into their head.


Edit: FFFF ninja'd


----------



## Takun (Mar 21, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/GqEEf.png

yep


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> http://i.imgur.com/GqEEf.png
> 
> yep


 :|

That is... something.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2011)

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/WTD13/thecloset.png

:C I TRIED GUYZ


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is every comic with me in it either about me being gay/denial of being gay or being rejected at AC. =[



Mine have been full of gay jokes so far too. I suppose that's better than jokes about me creeping on Fay or Gaz. :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Mine have been full of gay jokes so far too. I suppose that's better than jokes about me creeping on Fay or Gaz. :V


 I'm not creeping on anybody I just want love ;_;


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not creeping on anybody I just want love ;_;


 
You are getting tons of love, it just happens to all be very gay.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is every comic with me in it either about me being gay/denial of being gay or being rejected at AC. =[


 I'm so sorry for this...
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/5290/64135725.jpg


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread is pretty fucking amazing and I'm pretty disappointed in myself for not seeing it earlier.

I kind of feel the need to thank all you guys for existing.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I'm so sorry for this...
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/5290/64135725.jpg


 
That n is perilously close to an h.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not creeping on anybody I just want love ;_;



Me too, HK, me too.. :/


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Llamapotamus said:


> That n is perilously close to an h.


 can it be both? :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Me too, HK, me too.. :/


 If by "love" you mean "gimme your arts" then yes you are. :V


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

So my roommate decides to come home. "What are you doing?" "Nothing" "Well, that nothing looks like a picture of guy in a gas mask beating some sort of animal while yelling the word 'fuck' over and over again" "Yeah well that's something I, uh, found. It was sent to me as spam".

So no more drawing today I guess.


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> This thread is pretty fucking amazing and I'm pretty disappointed in myself for not seeing it earlier.
> 
> I kind of feel the need to thank all you guys for existing.


Good now do that everyday and massage our feet while telling us why we're the best thing to happen to the world since Gilbert Gottfried.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> You realize now someone needs to draw H&K scooting around FAF in a closet on wheels.



 Wheeeeeee~


----------



## Aleu (Mar 21, 2011)

Am I cool now guys? :V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> Good now do that everyday and massage our feet while telling us why we're the best thing to happen to the world since Gilbert Gottfried.



Oh my god Winds I wasn't even talking about you go back to your corner >:V


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If by "love" you mean "gimme your arts" then yes you are. :V



Can't it mean both?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Wheeeeeee~


 
From now on this is how I will picture H&K whenever I see him post. Sitting atop his closet with his laptop in his lap furiously posting about his straightness.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Thanks for the heads up to avoid drinking with you and takun at AC.


 Dude, neither you nor I will even be old enough to drink. 


Fay V said:


> D: where am I? I want to fight for you!
> 
> 
> Also, insight


 This is the most accurate thing I've ever seen...


Dyluck said:


> Here is something that probably only a few people including myself will find funny.


....until this. 

I don't think I've ever laughed this hard at a forum thread. Bravo, people, bravo.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Dude, neither you nor I will even be old enough to drink.


 That hasn't stopped people before. :V


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> So my roommate decides to come home. "What are you doing?" "Nothing" "Well, that nothing looks like a picture of guy in a gas mask beating some sort of animal while yelling the word 'fuck' over and over again" "Yeah well that's something I, uh, found. It was sent to me as spam".
> 
> So no more drawing today I guess.


 
What were you beating him with, exactly?


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That hasn't stopped people before. :V


 Couldn't hear you over here from my 18-is-the-legal-drinking-age


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Oh my god Winds I wasn't even talking about you go back to your corner >:V


 
Hi, who the fuck are you again?
Do me and the rest of us a favor, earn your place here. Dont assume you already have one just because you registered.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

Fuck it, I made one for myself.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

For the next time a newfag drops Deo's name.


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> Hi, who the fuck are you again?
> Do me and the rest of us a favor, earn your place here. Dont assume you already have one just because you registered.


 
He earned his place, he was in the Truth or Dare chat.


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> He earned his place, he was in the Truth or Dare chat.


 
He was not. So help me, bird. I will divorce your ass >:V


----------



## Aleu (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> For the next time a newfag drops Deo's name.


 that is awesome XD


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> He earned his place, he was in the Truth or Dare chat.


 
The whatchat?


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> He earned his place, he was in the Truth or Dare chat.


 Where is this truth or dare thread?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> He was not.


I think he was there after you left.



AleutheWolf said:


> that is awesome XD


<333 I figure they could use some help. I've had about enough of these newfags PMing me, asking how to avoid certain people and how to get on Deo's good side so she doesn't tear them to bits. So I rage at them and scare the living shit out of 'em because those are stupid, stupid questions. >:[



Paul'o'fox said:


> Where is this truth or dare thread?


It's a chat, not a thread.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> It's a chat, not a thread.


 Where is this chat?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Fuck it, I made one for myself.


 
"gengar ah luff joo, never ever leave me!"


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> For the next time a newfag drops Deo's name.


 
Gaz- I think I came.


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> He was not. So help me, bird. I will divorce your ass >:V


 
Yeah, we dared him to go on Pounced and flirt with the creepiest guy he could find.
"Bird"? Is that all I am to you anymore? ;v;


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 21, 2011)

How I felt when I came home from class and saw this thread was up to 19 pages



When I left... it was at 10


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Gaz- I think I came.


FIRST RULE OF RAGE CLUB.

WE DON'T TALK ABOUT RAGE CLUB. (I don't even...)


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> How I felt when I came home from class and saw this thread was up to 19 pages
> 
> 
> 
> When I left... it was at 10


Pfft, all the cool kids have 100 posts per page.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> "gengar ah luff joo, never ever leave me!"


 
I luffs mr. fluffy. <3


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Yeah, we dared him to go on Pounced and flirt with the creepiest guy he could find.
> "Bird"? Is that all I am to you anymore? ;v;


That must have been after I left, in thus it does not count.
Up until just a few minutes ago you were _my love_ bird >::[
(Thats a crying angry face by the way)


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> He earned his place, he was in the Truth or Dare chat.


 
Wait so I haven't earned my place yet 'cos of the ToD chat? 

:c

:v


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> Hi, who the fuck are you again?
> Do me and the rest of us a favor, earn your place here. Dont assume you already have one just because you registered.



You honestly don't remember me at all?

We've spoken...

I was the guy who was dared to make the pounced account and hit on a pedophile in the truth or dare game we played a few weeks back


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Wait so I haven't earned my place 'cos of the ToD chat?
> 
> :c


 
You've earned it with comics.


Now make more :V


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Wait so I haven't earned my place yet 'cos of the ToD chat?
> 
> :c
> 
> :v


 Please can someone tell me where this ToD chat is?


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> That must have been after I left, in thus it does not count.
> Up until just a few minutes ago you were _my love_ bird >::[
> (Thats a crying angry face by the way)


 
Why doesn't it count? He still did it.
aww, that's so sweet of you <3



Paul'o'fox said:


> Please can someone tell me where this ToD chat is?


 
It's dead.


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> You honestly don't remember me at all?
> 
> We've spoken...
> 
> I was the guy who was dared to make the pounced account and hit on a pedophile in the truth or dare game we played a few weeks back


After I left, a newfag is a newfag is a newfag.
Faggot.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Shut up Paulo, Jesus Christ.

It was like over a week ago and doesn't matter. 

Stop spamming the god damn thread with your bullshit >:[


Also, Tybbers is cool. Lay off, Winds. Down boy.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

BOOBS. All for you, HK. <3  Sfw, it's not detailed enoughs for it nor do I want to do it that detailed D:


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Please can someone tell me where this ToD chat is?


Oh my god, _shut up_. You wonder why you get yelled at but there you are again, begging on your knees.



Leybun said:


> BOOBS. All for you, HK. <3  Sfw, it's not detailed enoughs for it nor do I want to do it that detailed D:


I'm jelly. :C


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> BOOBS. All for you, HK. <3  Sfw, it's not detailed enoughs for it nor do I want to do it that detailed D:


 Oh god the one behind him is like a 12 foot tall MONSTER. 

I am afraid. 

He's about to get eaten.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> BOOBS. All for you, HK. <3  Sfw, it's not detailed enoughs for it nor do I want to do it that detailed D:


 
What is that in the back? It's scary as shit D:


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch and the Runaway Wardrobe
Deep meaning: After a while, this joke will get so out of hand, that FaF as a whole will suffer, and H&K will scream like a little girl :V


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Oh god the one behind him is like a 12 foot tall MONSTER.
> 
> I am afraid.
> 
> He's about to get eaten.


...Wait a second.

IS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE ME?


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Shut up Paulo, Jesus Christ.
> 
> It was like over a week ago and doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Sorry, it just sounded like fun was all.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

HAY MODS. Since I plan (and I guess others) continue to post comics, can this thread go over 500 posts? It's all the same subject and a lot of the old ones are lost, unless I archive them in each new thread I make (if I have to make one, which I wouldnt if I had permission.. please? <3)


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> ...Wait a second.
> 
> IS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE ME?


 Don't worry, llamas don't have fangs :v


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> ...Wait a second.
> 
> IS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE ME?



I'm crying I'm laughing so hard.. it's a tips off to Chalo's Tila, the giant snow leopard lady.


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Why doesn't it count? He still did it.
> aww, that's so sweet of you <3


 
Good for him, he probably enjoyed it. Im not seeing where taking on a dare to flirt with another furry earns anyone anything more than a step in the right direction.
You've grown soft, Raven >:I
^O....nurr?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> Dear entire thread,
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/up8K6.png
> 
> ...


You are now my hero.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

I still think you should be updating the OP with all the comics, including other people's.


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> BOOBS. All for you, HK. <3  Sfw, it's not detailed enoughs for it nor do I want to do it that detailed D:


Where did his dangley man parts go?

...I _knew_ it.



Winds said:


> After I left, a newfag is a newfag is a newfag.
> Faggot.


 
Dun be mean to Tybby :c


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I'm crying I'm laughing so hard.. it's a tips off to Chalo's Tila, the giant snow leopard lady.


OH THANK GOD. I was gonna say, I'm not _that_ big! :V All I saw was the hair covering the eyes and the big boobs.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> BOOBS. All for you, HK. <3  Sfw, it's not detailed enoughs for it nor do I want to do it that detailed D:



I jelly. D:


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> You honestly don't remember me at all?
> 
> We've spoken...
> 
> I was the guy who was dared to make the pounced account and hit on a pedophile in the truth or dare game we played a few weeks back


 
This is why Truth or Dare is a horrible thing.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> HAY MODS. Since I plan (and I guess others) continue to post comics, can this thread go over 500 posts? It's all the same subject and a lot of the old ones are lost, unless I archive them in each new thread I make (if I have to make one, which I wouldnt if I had permission.. please? <3)


 
That rule only applies to forum games.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Oh god the one behind him is like a 12 foot tall MONSTER.
> 
> I am afraid.
> 
> He's about to get eaten.


 
No, his pelvis is about to break. 

eDIT: NO, IT'S NOT BECAUSE OF THAT >://C


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> BOOBS. All for you, HK. <3  Sfw, it's not detailed enoughs for it nor do I want to do it that detailed D:


 The thing in the background reminds me of the Crushinator from the moon episode of Futurama, except as a furry.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

If I had the power to murder people over the internet, I would use it on Cyanide, Tomias, Clayton, CF, and Paul'o'fox. 

Stop being so god damn annoying and or stupid, people.


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> Good for him, he probably enjoyed it. Im not seeing where taking on a dare to flirt with another furry earns anyone anything more than a step in the right direction.
> You've grown soft, Raven >:|
> ^O....nurr?


 
Oh, haha, no. This guy on Pounced was worse than Tomias and TDA combined. 
nurrrr <3


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaz, that is the best thing I have ever seen

Also, I have more faces for you FAF.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Where did his dangley man parts go?
> 
> ...I _knew_ it.



BECAUSE i'M TOTALLY GONNA DRAW THAT, BRO.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> If I had the power to murder people over the internet, I would use it on Cyanide, Tomias, Clayton, CF, and Paul'o'fox.
> 
> Stop being so god damn annoying and or stupid, people.


Don't derail the thread with your hate. >:[ Go drink your milk, sour puss.



Deo said:


> Gaz, that is the best thing I have ever seen
> 
> Also, I have more faces for you FAF.


I love you Deo <3 Cy's and HK's faces. Dear God.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> If I had the power to murder people over the internet, I would use it on Cyanide, Tomias, Clayton, CF, and Paul'o'fox.
> 
> Stop being so god damn annoying and or stupid, people.


 Yesssssss~
I'm not on that list. Yet.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh, haha, no. This guy on Pounced was worse than Tomias and TDA combined.
> nurrrr <3


 
You're not giving him good advertisment now. Severe masohism doesn't make a cool poster :V


----------



## Aleu (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Gaz, that is the best thing I have ever seen
> 
> Also, I have more faces for you FAF.


 Why is sad cake so sad D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

I am feeling a little undrawn. But beh I will do one whine post then continue to adore the shit posted.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Why is sad cake so sad D:


Not enough sprinkles, of course! :V


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I still think you should be updating the OP with all the comics, including other people's.



Brb, gonna take like eleventy million hours to get that done.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Why is sad cake so sad D:


 
Because life is brutal!


Awesome pic, though XD


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh, haha, no. This guy on Pounced was worse than Tomias and TDA combined.
> nurrrr <3


 
We all put up with both of them everyday, whats your point?
Take me home, baby<3


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Gaz, that is the best thing I have ever seen
> 
> Also, I have more faces for you FAF.


 I will never stop enjoying these. 
_Never_.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am feeling a little undrawn. But beh I will do one whine post then continue to adore the shit posted.


 Why do a whine post AT ALL?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Gaz, that is the best thing I have ever seen
> 
> Also, I have more faces for you FAF.



My face. Oh dear lord my face.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Why do a whine post AT ALL?


 Cuz I am an attention whore.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

I think this is the most I've ever laughed and/or giggled at a thread on this forum.

Bravo everyone.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> giggled


 We don't even have to make jokes anymore.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Who else should I draw since Ley is compiling this massive thread?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

I took less than like 2 mins on each one so they suck BUUUUUT

HERE


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Who else should I draw since Ley is compiling this massive thread?


 Draw me the obvious attention whore?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Who else should I draw since Ley is compiling this massive thread?


 General populace's response to my awful puns :V


----------



## Takun (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa being a kittycat :3c


ALSO DEO WHY DIDN'T YOU ANSWER ME ABOUT GOING OUT OVER SPRING BREAK.  MY HEART, SHE ACHES.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Who else should I draw since Ley is compiling this massive thread?



I would say me, but you've already given me a fix for now. I suggest you draw Ley, Gibby, or Kiru.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Draw batman. 

Batman is awesome.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I took less than like 2 mins on each one so they suck BUUUUUT
> 
> HERE


Oh my god, they're so cute <3



Deo said:


> Who else should I draw since Ley is compiling this massive thread?


Corto as Batman. With spandex.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> We don't even have to make jokes anymore.


 Oh come on =[


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The thing in the background reminds me of the Crushinator from the moon episode of Futurama, except as a furry.


 
Schnu schnu?

You should have let Gaz believe the giant behind him was her. D:


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Who else should I draw since Ley is compiling this massive thread?


 I think HK deserves a non gay / sad at AC comic.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Who else should I draw since Ley is compiling this massive thread?


 
I'm going to say the attention whores, just for lulz.



dinosaurdammit said:


> I took less than like 2 mins on each one so they suck BUUUUUT
> 
> HERE


 
Haha, these are awesome actually.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> Jashwa being a kittycat :3c


 


Corto said:


> Draw batman.
> 
> Batman is awesome.


No, Jash...as...batman!
:3


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I took less than like 2 mins on each one so they suck BUUUUUT
> 
> HERE



SO. FUCKING. CUTE.

IT BURNS D:


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I think HK deserves a non gay / sad at AC comic.


 No one _deserves_ anything.



AleutheWolf said:


> No, Jash...as...batman!
> :3


 catman*


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Gaz, that is the best thing I have ever seen
> 
> Also, I have more faces for you FAF.


OMFG CY Face. 
I am going to have new avatars for weeks now. Literature is fucking amazing bro.



dinosaurdammit said:


> I took less than like 2 mins on each one so they suck BUUUUUT
> 
> HERE


 more of these. they do not suck. More now. 


Anyway this is how I feel some days FaF /attentionwhore


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> We all put up with both of them everyday, whats your point?
> Take me home, baby<3


 
Yes, but do we go out of our way to flirt with them? No.
yaaaay :3

Oh god this would make an awkward comment if anyone saw all of our whitetext

But they're not that smart :3



The Drunken Ace said:


> I am feeling a little undrawn. But beh I will do one whine post then continue to adore the shit posted.


Posting things that you know people will hate you for => getting free drawings of you.

Nice plan, bro.



Deo said:


> Gaz, that is the best thing I have ever seen
> 
> Also, I have more faces for you FAF.


 
Oh god, Gaz is trollfaecing.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo: Is it just me, or does the bear in your sig strongly resemble the Tolerance Bear from Boxer Hockey?
Also guys, what do you think of this: If the thread gets really big, should I prune some of the comments away for EASE OF READING?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No one _deserves_ anything.
> 
> 
> catman*


 you mean like this or this?

Actually, I see you as the second one :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Anyway this is how I feel some days FaF /attentionwhore


 GOD DAMMIT WHY WON'T YOU EVER TAKE MY MONIES ;~;


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> OMFG CY Face.
> I am going to have new avatars for weeks now. Literature is fucking amazing bro.
> 
> 
> ...


 Stop bitching about the monies you deserve and accept our cash >=[


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> No, Jash...as...batman!
> :3



It would just be Jashwa holding people off the side of a building screaming at them to stop being stupid.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh god, Gaz is trollfaecing.


You love my troll face. >:C ADMIT IT.



Xaerun said:


> Also guys, what do you think of this: If the thread gets really big, should I prune some of the comments away for EASE OF READING?


Please? As long as the comments you prune don't contain a comic so Ley can catalog them.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Anyway this is how I feel some days FaF /attentionwhore


 
Feel free to send me any surplus money.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> Deo: Is it just me, or does the bear in your sig strongly resemble the Tolerance Bear from Boxer Hockey?
> Also guys, what do you think of this: If the thread gets really big, should I prune some of the comments away for EASE OF READING?


 You should just ban the people that keep talking off topic and get it over with.

Also, all the attention whores.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> Dear entire thread,
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/up8K6.png
> 
> Love, Takun


 
*THE FLOOR IS LAVA*

Icky, Takun, Myself, and H&K

because he deserves a comic wherein he's not being gay/rejected at AC


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I took less than like 2 mins on each one so they suck BUUUUUT
> 
> HERE


 
d'awwww c:



Gaz said:


> You love my troll face. >:C ADMIT IT.


 
I DO


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> OMFG CY Face.
> I am going to have new avatars for weeks now. Literature is fucking amazing bro.
> 
> 
> ...



My face is fucking terrifying, isn't it? D:

Also, I'm glad I gave you money for my Fayvatar(even though it was called a donation), since I feel like a bit picky on some details.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Posting things that you know people will hate you for => getting free drawings of you.


 TRIED to pull the honesty card.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> Also guys, what do you think of this: If the thread gets really big, should I prune some of the comments away for EASE OF READING?


 
Dont be a fag, just fucking paste the image links into the first post to use as GLORIOUS ARCHIVE OF THE MOTHERLAND.
I would do it myself but my nick is brown, not gay blue.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> OMFG CY Face.
> I am going to have new avatars for weeks now. Literature is fucking amazing bro.
> 
> 
> ...


 BUT YOU DESERVE IT :c


----------



## Takun (Mar 21, 2011)

I drew Corto as batman.  :3

http://i.imgur.com/L0Jt5.png


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Yes, but do we go out of our way to flirt with them? No.
> yaaaay :3
> 
> Oh god this would make an awkward comment if anyone saw all of our whitetext
> ...


Commence awkwardness.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Draw me the obvious attention whore?


 Well wtf does your character look like?


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 21, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> TRIED to pull the honesty card.


 That shit don't work here without a :V face.

:V?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> GOD DAMMIT WHY WON'T YOU EVER TAKE MY MONIES ;~;


 stop trying to pay me for shoddy work


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Well wtf does your character look like?


 A giant bag of dicks.


Fay V said:


> stop trying to pay me for shoddy work


 but it's ADORABLE.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> I drew Corto as batman.  :3
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/L0Jt5.png


 
Fuck me, should have seen it coming.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> *THE FLOOR IS LAVA*
> 
> Icky, Takun, Myself, and H&K
> 
> because he deserves a comic wherein he's not being gay/rejected at AC


D: I'm going to die in Lava


----------



## Enwon (Mar 21, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> If the thread gets really big, should I prune some of the comments away for EASE OF READING?


As a casual reader, yes, this would be nice.  Or maybe a better idea would be turning the OP into an all-comics-linked post that lists all the links.


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

Holy dicks this thread moves too fast.
It's like the general time wasting thread all over again.


----------



## Takun (Mar 21, 2011)

Wait Icky can just fly away >:C


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> Well wtf does your character look like?


 A skeleton in a jesters outfit lol


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Holy dicks this thread moves too fast.
> It's like the general time wasting thread all over again.


 
Only fun. And still less gay.


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> TRIED to pull the honesty card.



Oh, so that makes it better :l



Dyluck said:


> *THE FLOOR IS LAVA*
> 
> Icky, Takun, Myself, and H&K
> 
> because he deserves a comic wherein he's not being gay/rejected at AC


 
birds are the best at that game


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You should just ban the people that keep talking off topic and get it over with.
> 
> Also, all the attention whores.


 I dreamed of creating a pefect FAF once. Ban all but a select few users; I even wrote up a list.
I would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for those meddling kids Corto ratting me out at the last minute, just before I flipped the switch.



Enwon said:


> As a casual reader, yes, this would be nice.  Or  maybe a better idea would be turning the OP into an all-comics-linked  post that lists all the links.


 This would work if I lost my desire to go outside any time soon. =/
Maybe, though.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> stop trying to pay me for shoddy work



Then give me shoddy work and I won't pay you for it. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Holy dicks this thread moves too fast.
> It's like the general time wasting thread all over again.


Except entertaining.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

OH MY GOD NO MORE POSTS YET PLEASE. :C 

I am barely on page 7 ;n;


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> stop trying to pay me for shoddy work


 Stop thinking your work is shoddy damnit >=[

Even your quick sketches are awesome and adorable.




Fay V said:


> D: I'm going to die in Lava



That's what you and deo get for all comics with you two tormenting me at AC.


----------



## Deo (Mar 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> *THE FLOOR IS LAVA*
> 
> Icky, Takun, Myself, and H&K
> 
> because he deserves a comic wherein he's not being gay/rejected at AC



THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> Also guys, what do you think of this: If the thread gets really big, should I prune some of the comments away for EASE OF READING?


Don't do it, its already been proven that random comments are used as comic-fuel.



Icky said:


> Yes, but do we go out of our way to flirt with them? No.
> yaaaay :3
> 
> Oh god this would make an awkward comment if anyone saw all of our whitetext
> ...



Just responding to them probably makes them feel like a chubby girl in high school who just traded greetings with the star quarterback. So inadvertently we are flirting with them.

I know its like our own little language :3

Edit: Jesus people, slow the fuck down.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread is making me wish I drew more


----------



## Corto (Mar 21, 2011)

*HELLO IGNORE ME, I AM A BOOKMARK SO CORTO CAN GO TO SLEEP AND REMEMBER WHERE HE LEFT. *


Aden said:


> This thread is making me wish I drew more


 
me too


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's what you and deo get for all comics with you two tormenting me at AC.


 
:< I don't wanna die in lava. Someone save me like Indiana Jones.


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> a LEAD DEAD JESTER. Basically a skeleton who is a fool.


Does it smell like ITG in here or is it just me? 



Dyluck said:


> I know he's a big dumb cheater >:c


 Hey, it's not my fault that birds are the chosen master race, designed to survive after the world becomes blanketed with lava.



Winds said:


> Don't do it, its already been proven that random comments are used as comic-fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eww, gross.

I feel so secretive down here too

Thus is fun :3c


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 21, 2011)

The another "Meet the NewFag" Featuring Fay V


http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7677/picture070ez.jpg

http://img864.imageshack.us/img864/784/picture071dyy.jpg

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1199/picture072w.jpg

http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9803/picture073wd.jpg

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1677/picture074hv.jpg


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> The another "Meet the NewFag" Featuring Fay V
> 
> 
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7677/picture070ez.jpg
> ...


 
Course you post everything in imageshack! DAMN YOU!


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> The another "Meet the NewFag" Featuring Fay V
> 
> 
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7677/picture070ez.jpg
> ...


 
Omfg. I need to start smoking a pipe just to be that awesome.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> The another "Meet the NewFag" Featuring Fay V
> 
> 
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7677/picture070ez.jpg
> ...


 
One of the best so far. I applaud you, good sir.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> The another "Meet the NewFag" Featuring Fay V
> 
> 
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7677/picture070ez.jpg
> ...


If only it were that easy. :C


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> :< I don't wanna die in lava. Someone save me like Indiana Jones.


 Fine, I _guess_ I could do something. If you melted in lava then that would mean less adorable drawings. :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Course you post everything in imageshack! DAMN YOU!


 

I'M SORRY BEAVER MIKE! DON'T HIT ME! :C


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> The another "Meet the NewFag" Featuring Fay V
> 
> 
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7677/picture070ez.jpg
> ...


 
The comic is funny, but does your camera have any other settings than "dark and blurry"?


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 21, 2011)

Zoop. Magicked some posts away again.
ATTENTION Y'ALL: If you feel the need to provide references and a character description for comic use, you're _trying too hard_.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hey, it's not my fault that birds are the chosen master race, designed to survive after the world becomes blanketed with lava.


 
I'll bet the thermals will be amazing~


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> :< I don't wanna die in lava. Someone save me like Indiana Jones.


 
I WILL SAVE YOU!


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 21, 2011)

Thatch said:


> This is funny, but does your camera have any other options than "dark and blurry"?


 
Sorry that I'm ghetto scanning everything, but like... The scanner that I have is broken (Keeps ink cartridge erroring) and I can't load the program on my lap top cause of the error, and the comp that already has the scanner program died 3 days ago :C


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I WILL SAVE YOU!


 This is the bestest-est
ever

ever.

<3


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> me too


 
I think I'll start

tomorrow :V


----------



## Delta (Mar 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> Eww, gross.
> 
> I feel so secretive down here too
> 
> Thus is fun :3c



Indeed.

Its like we're undercover agents!
Let us devise a plan to save the FAF.

On a less traumatizing note: Have I told you guys I loved you today? Cause you know....I do n stuff.




Now fucking draw me. :V


----------



## Thatch (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Sorry that I'm ghetto scanning everything, but like... The scanner that I have is broken (Keeps ink cartridge erroring) and I can't load the program on my lap top cause of the error, and the comp that already has the scanner program died 3 days ago :C


 
I'm not whining at a lack of a scanner, but I make photos of notes regularly, and I know that even shitty cellphones and webcams can make good photos :V


----------



## Waffles (Mar 22, 2011)

In one day:
-24 pages of awesome
-Bypassed the "sexual orientation" thread post #
-Almost 600 posts (aka about a post every 2 minutes)
Wow.
(Btw, Ley, I love your comics :3)


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I'm not whining at a lack of a scanner, but I make photos of notes regularly, and I know that even shitty cellphones and webcams can make good photos :V


 
Then I blame my web Cam, cause it's utter shit :V


OH! I almost forgot, Keep it coming with the comics Ley! They're made of win :3 and got me back to drawing after to years.


Well, your Comics and FaF. I loves you guys!


----------



## Icky (Mar 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I'll bet the thermals will be amazing~


Exactly.



Winds said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Its like we're undercover agents!
> Let us devise a plan to save the FAF.
> ...


 I'll draw you Winds!

it's so secretive and nobody at all knows we're down here


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow. I actualy read all of that. I think I left off at page 11 and was gone for 3 hours. Still needs more comics.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought a pipe, just because of you guys...


----------



## Takun (Mar 22, 2011)

d





Corto said:


> *HELLO IGNORE ME, I AM A BOOKMARK SO CORTO CAN GO TO SLEEP AND REMEMBER WHERE HE LEFT. *
> 
> me too


 

Reported for spam.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I bought a pipe, just because of you guys...


DID YOU REALLY?

Oh god, you must draw this.


----------



## Delta (Mar 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> I'll draw you Winds!
> 
> it's so secretive and nobody at all knows we're down here



Will you draw me as a happy circle with ears and a tale? /hopeful

We should get our own spy theme we're so confidential


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 22, 2011)

...


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> DID YOU REALLY?
> 
> Oh god, you must draw this.


 this one 

I've now become a fully insufferable academic


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Winds said:


> Will you draw me as a happy circle with ears and a tale? /hopeful
> 
> We should get our own spy theme we're so confidential


 You guys aren't secretive I noticed your white text when you started


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/1479/rage.jpg


 WT Everloving fuck was that?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this one
> 
> I've now become a fully insufferable academic


 
You realize that you're now required to draw the pipe into every picture of Fay, right?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/1479/rage.jpg


...I refer you back to this.



Fay V said:


> this one
> 
> I've now become a fully insufferable academic


I love it, though. :C


----------



## Thatch (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this one
> 
> I've now become a fully insufferable academic


 
What about glasses and a berret?


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaz, Dyluck, Jesie, Jashwa, and newfag joker skull person


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this one
> 
> I've now become a fully insufferable academic


 That is the exact pipe my mum has.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this one
> 
> I've now become a fully insufferable academic


 If you don't have that pipe while fursuiting at AC I will be sad.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/1479/rage.jpg


 NO BRO,
*NO*.


----------



## Icky (Mar 22, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/1479/rage.jpg


 


Winds said:


> Will you draw me as a happy circle with ears and a tale? /hopeful
> 
> We should get our own spy theme we're so confidential


 
<:0c

Brb~

it's like james bond or something, with all these fun secret messages


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Gaz, Dyluck, Jesie, Jashwa, and newfag joker skull person


Oh my God, Jash is so cute. ;_;


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Gaz, Dyluck, Jesie, Jashwa, and newfag joker skull person


 I apreciate the drawing but I am not a newfag, I am just consistently an idiot online.

 Also I like the pic it makes absurd awesome, tempted to use it as a temp avatar later.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Gaz, Dyluck, Jesie, Jashwa, and newfag joker skull person



Gaz has turned emo, apparently.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 22, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/1479/rage.jpg


 
Hyperventilating

I seriously can't breathe


----------



## Aleu (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Gaz, Dyluck, Jesie, Jashwa, and newfag joker skull person


 d'awwwwww Jash is so adorable <3


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this one
> 
> I've now become a fully insufferable academic


 
Pipe club~



Deo said:


> Gaz, Dyluck, Jesie, Jashwa, and newfag joker skull person


 
That's pretty much the greatest drawing of a cockatiel I've ever seen.

And likewise the greatest drawing of Jashwa I've ever seen.


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

HNGHHH

I DID IT.



Corto said:


> Dont be a fag, just fucking paste the image links into the first post to use as GLORIOUS ARCHIVE OF THE MOTHERLAND.
> I would do it myself but my nick is brown, not gay blue.


Please don't tell me I just wasted all of that time..




barefootfoof said:


> /lurk forever
> This shit's too damn cute/awesome. I'd be open to clean/color some of those Ley, if you're interested.
> ///+3



That would be so amazing.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Gaz, Dyluck, Jesie, Jashwa, and newfag joker skull person


 
Jashwa looks so pitiful. @.@


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> You realize that you're now required to draw the pipe into every picture of Fay, right?


yup :3



Thatch said:


> What about glasses and a berret?


that's hipster, this is professorial douchebag. It's tweed with elbow patches...Something I really wear >.> 



Deo said:


> Gaz, Dyluck, Jesie, Jashwa, and newfag joker skull person


 omfg <3


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> HNGHHH
> 
> I DID IT.


 Caught up?


----------



## Thatch (Mar 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> That's pretty much the greatest drawing of a cockatiel I've ever seen.
> 
> And likewise the greatest drawing of Jashwa I've ever seen.


 
Deo wins the thread with both of them, forever.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Gaz has turned emo, apparently.


You just don't understand me. ;_; [cutcutcutcutcutcut...]



Leybun said:


> HNGHHH
> 
> I DID IT.


GOOD WORK SOLDIER.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> The Adventures of FaF 10


 
"This image or video violated our terms of use." 

*SHAKES FIST*

DAM U PHOTOBUCKET!!!


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo that was great.


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

OKAY. SO. GONNA MAKE NEW THREAD.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

I suck at Avians, but here you go Winds


http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/7983/picture075fj.jpg


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It's tweed with elbow patches...Something I really wear >.>


 
I want a coat like that so bad


----------



## Thatch (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> HNGHHH
> 
> I DID IT.


 
Not anymore. Now there are more comics :V



Fay V said:


> that's hipster, this is professorial douchebag. It's tweed with elbow patches...Something I really wear >.>


 
Ah, too true.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2011)

What, a thread that is over twenty pages in a day? It's either massively derailed, is a rare gem of a thread, or contains free art.

Oh, look at that.

Since we're posting drawings, I might as well mention this. I have finally started doing some work for my Graphic Design class (that I actually took the time to convert to jpg and upload on here). Three of them, actually. My personal favorite is this one.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> OKAY. SO. GONNA MAKE NEW THREAD.


Ley derped, apparently. :C



Atrak said:


> What, a thread that is over twenty pages in a day? It's either massively derailed, is a rare gem of a thread, or contains free art.


I'm pretty sure it's the last two you listed. :3c


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 22, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Hyperventilating
> 
> I seriously can't breathe


 Sorry! I don't really see what was wrong with it.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I want a coat like that so bad


It goes with my winter coat and duck cane



Atrak said:


> stuff


missed the point


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

Atrak said:


> What, a thread that is over twenty pages in a day?  It's either massively derailed, is a rare gem of a thread, or contains  free art.
> 
> Oh, look at that.
> 
> Since we're posting drawings, I  might as well mention this. I have finally started doing some work for  my Graphic Design class (that I actually took the time to convert to jpg  and upload on here). Three of them, actually. My personal favorite is  this one.


 Whatthefuck self advertising much. GTFO.



Leybun said:


> That would be so amazing.


 Totally will start tomorrow or something :3ccc


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Sorry! I don't really see what was wrong with it.


It's unreadable and it doesn't make sense. There's your explanation.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> OKAY. SO. GONNA MAKE NEW THREAD.


 What,.
NO
ooooo
just edit your original first post!!


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> What,.
> NO
> ooooo
> just edit your original first post!!



Gaz stopped me on Yim :3c

I thought the 500 thing was for all threads..


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> What,.
> NO
> ooooo
> just edit your original first post!!


 Deo draw us being smoking buddies, cause apparently I do that now.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Gaz stopped me on Yim :3c
> 
> I thought the 500 thing was for all threads..


 

This is the thread that neeeeveeeeer eeeeend....


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Atrak said:


> What, a thread that is over twenty pages in a day? It's either massively derailed, is a rare gem of a thread, or contains free art.
> 
> Oh, look at that.
> 
> Since we're posting drawings, I might as well mention this. I have finally started doing some work for my Graphic Design class (that I actually took the time to convert to jpg and upload on here). Three of them, actually. My personal favorite is this one.



Graphic you say? Too bad you suck at drawing. :I
And you're a dick for advertising yourself here where none of us gives a shit about you or your anatomy flawed bastardized-cult-zombie-flick scribbles.


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate asking.. but I always love to see arts of myself in another person's style... anything you guys can do with a doodling Leybun? :3c


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Deo draw us being smoking buddies, cause apparently I do that now.


 Okay!



Leybun said:


> I hate asking.. but I always love to see arts of  myself in another person's style... anything you guys can do with a  doodling Leybun? :3c


 I just drew you like two pages ago. :C
I WILL DRAW YOU MORE I GUESS


----------



## Xegras (Mar 22, 2011)

This might kill her in PM's but might wanna have people send her the Urtz they make so she doesn't have to search through all 25 pages.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> missed the point


 


Atrak said:


> .


 
It's right there.



barefootfoof said:


> Whatthefuck self advertising much. GTFO.


 
It's a rare opportunity, since I actually have something to advertise. Probably won't happen again though, as I don't usually repeat myself.

The reason I am not commenting on what the thread is actually about is because that would probably be off-topic by now, knowing FAF.



Deo said:


> Graphic you say? Too bad you suck at drawing. :I
> And  you're a dick for advertising yourself here where none of us gives a  shit about you or your anatomy flawed bastardized-cult-zombie-flick  scribbles.


 
I know I suck at drawing. Art isn't my forte in the first place. You're just mad because I didn't draw something cute and adorable.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I hate asking.. but I always love to see arts of myself in another person's style... anything you guys can do with a doodling Leybun? :3c


 After all of this? Hell yes <3


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I hate asking.. but I always love to see arts of myself in another person's style... anything you guys can do with a doodling Leybun? :3c


 

Comin' right up, Lovey! :3


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I hate asking.. but I always love to see arts of myself in another person's style... anything you guys can do with a doodling Leybun? :3c


Consider it done <3 Got a song I might find inspiration from while drawing?



Xegras said:


> This might kill her in PM's but might wanna have people send her the Urtz they make so she doesn't have to search through all 25 pages.


She already took care of it, don't worry.




Atrak said:


> It's a rare opportunity, since I actually have something to advertise. Probably won't happen again though, as I don't usually repeat myself.
> 
> The reason I am not commenting on what the thread is actually about is because that would probably be off-topic by now, knowing FAF.


Who the fuck _are_ you? This thread is about FAF, therefore _it is on topic_. You derailed it with your shit. GTFO.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 22, 2011)

Atrak said:


> It's right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude. Fuck off.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

Atrak said:


> The reason I am not commenting on what the thread is actually about is because that would probably be off-topic by now, knowing FAF.


 As a matter of fact, you happen to be the only thing here derailing. Let's just get back to the Faf comic topic then, if you're done being a stuck-up prick? Good.

Leybun, I'll start cleaning tomorrow I guess, can't promise anything fast though. I'll pm them to you when they're done, respectively. :3c


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 22, 2011)

And here everyone thought that we were rid of Atrakaj.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 22, 2011)

Atrak said:


> What, a thread that is over twenty pages in a day? It's either massively derailed, is a rare gem of a thread, or contains free art.
> 
> Oh, look at that.
> 
> Since we're posting drawings, I might as well mention this. I have finally started doing some work for my Graphic Design class (that I actually took the time to convert to jpg and upload on here). Three of them, actually. My personal favorite is this one.


 Holy shit you're back O_O


----------



## Xegras (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> She already took care of it, don't worry.


 
Threads too fast. D:


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Dude. Fuck off.


 
Okay. Nice to see you again too, Skittle.

And it's nice to see a comic artist on here doing stuff. You go, Ley.


----------



## Delta (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> I suck at Avians, but here you go Winds
> 
> 
> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/7983/picture075fj.jpg


What in the ever-loving fuck is that.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Atrak said:


> Okay. Nice to see you again too, Skittle.
> 
> And it's nice to see a comic artist on here doing stuff. You go, Ley.


 Well you're being really annoying in this thread.

So uhh, welcome back? Stop derailing.


----------



## Icky (Mar 22, 2011)

Winds said:


> What in the ever-loving fuck is that.


 
I think Kiru got confused about who is who.

(What do you want your avatar to be captioned with?)


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Atrak said:


> It's right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you read the OP, didn't even touch the last few pages to see what the topic actually was and thought "well it's about art so I'll just go on and leave my shit right here even though it has nothing to do with either OP nor recent pages." 
Yeah way to fail at art and self promotion.


----------



## Takun (Mar 22, 2011)

Guys I'm sleepy please help.

;~;

http://i.imgur.com/hsfTP.jpg


----------



## Thatch (Mar 22, 2011)

Takun said:


> Guys I'm sleepy please help.
> 
> ;~;
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/hsfTP.jpg


 
Toweldog run out of towels?


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Okay!
> 
> 
> I just drew you like two pages ago. :C
> I WILL DRAW YOU MORE I GUESS


 

BUT I LOVED THE FIRST ONE!! D:


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 22, 2011)

It's amazing how long a thread can actualy stay relativly on topic after so many pages. I think it is mainly because people still want to see cute/funny comics.
Anyone want to make me a comic....Please don't kill me for asking. I wont ask again, I swear.


----------



## Delta (Mar 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> I think Kiru got confused about who is who.
> 
> (What do you want your avatar to be captioned with?)


 
Indeed he did, like maaaajorly.

(Surprise me <3)

btw: thanks for the effort Kiru


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's Ley, in my "Meet the NewFag" Style


http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/2104/picture076l.jpg

Also, sorry Winds... I goof'd


Also, someone Draw me If you want to :V


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

*FAY! <3*


----------



## Icky (Mar 22, 2011)

WINDS!


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

Be quiet Aden. 



Deo said:


> *FAY! <3*


<3!!



Kiru-kun said:


> Here's Ley, in my "Meet the NewFag" Style
> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/2104/picture076l.jpg



<3


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Aden said:


> IT WAS LIKE FOUR YEARS AGO ;n;







NEVER FORGET


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Aden said:


> Since this thread began, the rate of forum reports in my inbox has quadrupled
> aaa


 Same here but with PMs


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

myeah hopefully this will slow down now. 

also this totally happened, and some stuff, I guess the pipe was inevitable


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

LEEEEEYYYYY~
Your nose is confusing, dammit.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

I wanted to draw Aden too


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> DO YOU BITE YOUR THUMB AT ME SIR?!


 

I DO YOU ONE BETTER, I BITE MY THUMB AT YOU, MADAM!


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Aden! Didn't you like my picture D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> But I'm not going to AC. ;_;


 Then pretend :V


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh god this thread. I think my favorite that I drew is still H&K's face in this:
http://i51.tinypic.com/23hx7go.png


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Oh god this thread. I think my favorite that I drew is still H&K's face in this:
> http://i51.tinypic.com/23hx7go.png


 my fav was the smoking buddies


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Oh god this thread. I think my favorite that I drew is still H&K's face in this:
> http://i51.tinypic.com/23hx7go.png



I like Gaz's trollface expression in that one.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Oh god this thread. I think my favorite that I drew is still H&K's face in this:
> http://i51.tinypic.com/23hx7go.png


 You make me feel loved. <3


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Oh god this thread. I think my favorite that I drew is still H&K's face in this:
> http://i51.tinypic.com/23hx7go.png


 

I like it, but I'm still trying to figure out who that it under H&K


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> I like it, but I'm still trying to figure out who that it under H&K


 Ley, but I suppose you could use it too. I guess.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

I wish I could color these so that people could use them as icons. Then my avatars would do battle with Fay's and Ratte's for FAF dominion.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Ley, but I suppose you could use it too. I guess.


 

Nah, I don't wanna use it, I just kept asking my self "Who here is a rabbit?"


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> You will only be disappointed, and you know it.



It's like that time I transcoded one of my songs to 16kbps mp3 a dozen times
morbid curiosity



Dyluck said:


> I wanted to draw Aden too



ahahaaaaa 



Fay V said:


> Aden! Didn't you like my picture D:


 
oh my goodness I didn't even see it I am so sorry 8C
also of course I like it don't be silly


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh man. I'm gone for a weekend and this thread pops up.

My sides are dying after reading all those comics :3


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> I wish I could color these so that people could use them as icons. Then my avatars would do battle with Fay's and Ratte's for FAF dominion.


 I made smoking buddies my background


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> I wish I could color these so that people could use them as icons. Then my avatars would do battle with Fay's and Ratte's for FAF dominion.


You could turn them into sigs. Personalized banners, even.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I made smoking buddies my background


 I am so squee right now. Girly noises keep erupting from the warmed cockles of my heart and keep leaping out of my mouth.



Gaz said:


> You could turn them into sigs. Personalized banners, even.


 I WILL DO THIS


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 22, 2011)

Aden said:


> It's like that time I transcoded one of my songs to 16kbps mp3 a dozen times
> morbid curiosity



Why, Aden? There are people in this world that love you. There is so much left to live for.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I made smoking buddies my background




Heh, that's pretty awesome. Though the pipe was a bubble pipe, its still awesome





Gaz said:


> You could turn them into sigs. Personalized banners, even.


 

If you do that, I'd be so win o.o


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I made smoking buddies my background


 
Roller coaster tycoon? :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> I am so squee right now. Girly noises keep erupting from the warmed cockles of my heart and keep leaping out of my mouth.
> 
> 
> I WILL DO THIS


 daw!


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Bando said:


> Roller coaster tycoon? :V


 it was like 2 dollars


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

AWRIGHT. WE GETTIN' BANNERS, BITCHES.

Also, Fay, you are a magician. Squee noises? From Deo? Rather than just NNNNNNNNRRRRRRAAAAAHHHHH? BLACK MAGIC, I SAY.


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> it was like 2 dollars


 
I'd say that's a good price for some nostalgia.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> AWRIGHT. WE GETTIN' BANNERS, BITCHES.
> 
> Also, Fay, you are a magician. Squee noises? From Deo? Rather than just NNNNNNNNRRRRRRAAAAAHHHHH? BLACK MAGIC, I SAY.




surely hell Hath frozen over. Gaz... Deo squee'd, should I be scared? ..... Am... Am I gonna die?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> http://i51.tinypic.com/23hx7go.png


 
Is "wtf is this" me? :3c

And I missed so much when I was watching someone playing bulletstorm. D:


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> surely hell Hath frozen over. Gaz... Deo squee'd, should I be scared? ..... Am... Am I gonna die?



Yes. We all are, Kiru. But don't be afraid, just follow the red cardfox. For she will lead us to our salvation.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Is "wtf is this" me? :3c
> 
> And I missed so much when I was watching someone playing bulletstorm. D:


 No it is Deo.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> surely hell Hath frozen over. Gaz... Deo squee'd, should I be scared? ..... Am... Am I gonna die?


Be afraid. Be very afraid. For we are surely in an apocalyptic time. Hope that your faith in Fay can save you.

DAMMIT, CY, SCREW YOU.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it is Deo.


 
Aw. :c


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 22, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Not really. Music is all a matter of opinion anyway.
> I like driving down the highway at 70mph, screaming Lady Gaga lyrics in some attempt of singing.


 I used to do that to another artist that shall not be named because it will paint me in an incredibly gay light and I have a manly image to uphold (picture a BLU spy with the paper mask thing |3)
Then I realised the car I drove
Then I realised just how gay it was.
Also I did it in km/h, because fuck mph
AND ALSO FUCK MM/DD/YYYY


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Be afraid. Be very afraid. For we are surely in an apocalyptic time. Hope that your faith in Fay can save you.
> 
> DAMMIT, CY, SCREW YOU.



Oh, murr..

Promise?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Uuuuuh... I wanna go to sleep... but I must watch the threeeeeeead >.<


Damn! This is more addictive then Coffee



Oh, Cy. We need more souls, its getting cold in here


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, goling to bed now.. goodnight.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Okay, goling to bed now.. goodnight.


 

Night Fassot :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Okay, goling to bed now.. goodnight.


 
G'night Ley!Sure is GTWT in here


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> AWRIGHT. WE GETTIN' BANNERS, BITCHES.
> 
> Also, Fay, you are a magician. Squee noises? From Deo? Rather than just NNNNNNNNRRRRRRAAAAAHHHHH? BLACK MAGIC, I SAY.


 by the powers of Hecate I am god damn amazing!
I am a wizard!


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> by the powers of Hecate I am god damn amazing!
> I am a wizard!


 

Having Seen Fay as a mutha' fucking Wizard. I think I'm gonna go to bed. Ni Ni FaF. and don't post so fucking fast!


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> by the powers of Hecate I am god damn amazing!
> I am a wizard!


Win. All of it.

Also, I'm hittin' the lights, too. Tired. I promise chibis, though <3


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Uuuuuh... I wanna go to sleep... but I must watch the threeeeeeead >.<
> 
> 
> Damn! This is more addictive then Coffee
> ...



Indeed, we do. Go forth, my minion! Find me more souls to stock the furnace!



Leybun said:


> Okay, goling to bed now.. goodnight.



Night, Ley!


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Indeed, we do. Go forth, my minion! Find me more souls to stock the furnace!
> 
> 
> 
> Night, Ley!


 
Before I go, I think that's gonna be the Next "Meet the NewFag" something with me, Cy and the soul furnace X3. Ok, Sleeping Jerboa tiemz


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> I am so squee right now. Girly noises keep erupting from the warmed cockles of my heart and keep leaping out of my mouth.


 
DUCK AND COVER!!


I think I might attempt a drawing of this actually...


----------



## Trance (Mar 22, 2011)

Bando said:


> G'night Ley!Sure is GTWT in here


 
Bye, Ley.  :j Omg, if someone locks this, we'll have to make a whole new forum for it.  :U


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

*BANNERS!*
I guess... >_>


Fay (if you like it): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Jash:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Takun: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gaz: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



H&K:


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> *BANNERS!*
> I guess... >_>
> 
> 
> ...


CONSIDER THAT SAVED, SON.

Okay, _now_ I'm going to bed.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> *BANNERS!*
> I guess... >_>
> 
> 
> ...


 You are fucking badass.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

I suck at this stuff.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Squeel!


----------



## Takun (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> *BANNERS!*
> I guess... >_>
> 
> 
> ...



I saved it to use in the future :3  I love my shiba thing for now though.  |3


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay someone needs to draw wizard Fay and warrior Takun


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Okay someone needs to draw wizard Fay and warrior Takun


 And Deo with her table-leg-with-nails.
Actually over spring break my best friend gave me a table leg with nails and screws embedded in the heavy hitting end. It's even painted bright colors and covered in fake blood. :3 I have such generous friends.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Okay someone needs to draw wizard Fay and warrior Takun


 FAF as DnD characters should be the next (and super nerdy) theme.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FAF as DnD characters should be the next (and super nerdy) theme.


 
I call Ranger?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I call Ranger?


 I don't remember if DnD has a battlemage style class but that's what I call because I love them.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

Say what is going on here?
I liked the comics I read, but when shall I read the rest... HMMMMM?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't remember if DnD has a battlemage style class but that's what I call because I love them.



I believe there is a "spellsword" class.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> And Deo with her table-leg-with-nails.
> Actually over spring break my best friend gave me a table leg with nails and screws embedded in the heavy hitting end. It's even painted bright colors and covered in fake blood. :3 I have such generous friends.


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> FAF as DnD characters should be the next (and super nerdy) theme.



Fay= Fey pact warlock
Deo= battle cleric
HK=?
Takun=fighter!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 22, 2011)

Jesus, this thread got big quick.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2011)

This is how I feel joining this thread on the 30th something page.

My sincerist apologies to H&K, Fay V, Leybun, and Corto.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Fay= Fey pact warlock
> Deo= battle cleric
> HK=?
> Takun=fighter!


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't remember if DnD has a  battlemage style class but that's what I call because I love  them.



You missed my post. :V



Unsilenced said:


> This  is how I feel joining this thread on the 30th something page.
> 
> My sincerist apologies to H&K, Fay V, Leybun, and Corto.


 
I lol'd at the "pick up that can" reference. It's what I think whenever I see his metrocop avatar.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> This is how I feel joining this thread on the 30th something page.
> 
> My sincerist apologies to H&K, Fay V, Leybun, and Corto.



This sums up the whole thread in 1 post. A jolly good show to you sir. *Tips hat* :v


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

Are there garden gnomes in DnD?

If so, I'm one of those.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm still confused a to what it is about. [nods]


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Say what is going on here?
> I liked the comics I read, but when shall I read the rest... HMMMMM?


 Right after you contribute and draw them.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Are there garden gnomes in DnD?
> 
> If so, I'm one of those.



There are gnomes. I'm not sure if they're of the garden variety though. :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Right after you contribute and draw them.


 
Eh? This post clarifies nothing for me sir.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You missed my post. :V


fine
Deo= battle cleric
Fay= Fey pact warlock
HK= Swordmage
Takun= fighter

:3c yay 4th ed. 



Unsilenced said:


> This is how I feel joining this thread on the 30th something page.
> 
> My sincerist apologies to H&K, Fay V, Leybun, and Corto.


Awesome!


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Eh? This post clarifies nothing for me sir.


 basically she is saying don't beg for comics, draw some and contribute


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Eh? This post clarifies nothing for me sir.


 
Oh yeah, I forgot to warn you of Deo. SHE's FAF's black hole of hate so tread carefully


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

Takun is totally the team tank.

I've always liked Rogue.  Or Bard.  I guess Aden would be more of a bard than me though.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> fine
> Deo= battle cleric
> Fay= Fey pact warlock
> HK= Swordmage
> ...



Cyanide=Ranger?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

Also, Leybun, you spelled my name wrong.

Everyone spells my name wrong. :C


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Eh? This post clarifies nothing for me sir.


 Don't be a whiny moocher. Contribute by making comics and posting them.
Also I am not a man. >:[



Scotty1700 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to warn you of Deo. SHE's FAF's black hole of hate so tread carefully


 What. He's kidding I am the nicest, sweetest, dainty delicate flower in the female field.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 22, 2011)

Start drawing people as furbies D:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay Deo, okay...
I didn't ask for a comic. >_>
I haven't Mooched, and I will draw a comic if people really insist on it.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, two more crappy things and them I'm off.

Apparently Fay likes pipes. /themoreyouknow

Yea... sorry H&K...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Ok, two more crappy things and them I'm off.
> 
> Apparently Fay likes pipes. /themoreyouknow
> 
> Yea... sorry H&K...


 Those are horrifying D:


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

omg what am I?!


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 22, 2011)

Whats all this then? /british


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 22, 2011)

Milo said:


> omg what am I?!


 ...not?


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Milo said:


> omg what am I?!


 A good looking guy pretending to be a furry for the compliments and asspats?
Do I win? :3


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> A good looking guy pretending to be a furry for the compliments and asspats?
> Do I win? :3


 you win everything


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> you win everything


 I AM SO HAPPY


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

Milo said:


> omg what am I?!


 
A pillow-biting pussy-boy?


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> A good looking guy pretending to be a furry for the compliments and asspats?
> Do I win? :3


 
...what? I meant in the comic. it was a joke

I AM a furry. see my generic porn-cropped avi? D:



Dyluck said:


> A pillow-biting pussy-boy?


 
dayum


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Milo said:


> ...what? I meant in the comic. it was a joke
> 
> I AM a furry. see my generic porn-cropped avi? D:


 you're not in any comics


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> you're not in any comics


 
joooooke

then I again, I assumed only leybun would know that :S


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Milo said:


> joooooke
> 
> then I again, I assumed only leybun would know that :S


 Okay so you make a joke you assume only an offline person would understand, and that's all your content. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> A good looking guy pretending to be a furry for the compliments and asspats?
> Do I win? :3


 Are you implying all furries are unattractive? =[


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Okay so you make a joke you assume only an offline person would understand, and that's all your content. Makes perfect sense.


 
I wasn't aware she was offline lol. am I being investigated? D:

I missed FAF


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

Milo said:


> I AM a furry. see my generic porn-cropped avi? D:


 
I think I've seen that one before.

Is it the one with the snake D|


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I think I've seen that one before.
> 
> Is it the one with the snake D|


 
let me put it this way. what you don't know can't disturb you. :<

well maybe it can. let it ruin your mind


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Milo stop threadshitting. :|


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Milo stop threadshitting. :|


 
lol sorry. it's 1 in the morning and I can't think straight :I


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Milo said:


> lol sorry. it's 1 in the morning and I can't think straight :I


 then gtfo the internet


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

but really, on topic. these comics are really adorable. seems like a fun thing to contribute to.

I need to try some of this shit D:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

I drew one, but i forgot, my aunt took her printer/scanner to Vancouver this morning. :<


----------



## Skittle (Mar 22, 2011)

If we are talking about DnD, I played as a Gnoll Ranger.

...7'1", bitches.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

Skittle said:


> If we are talking about DnD, I played as a Gnoll Ranger.
> 
> ...7'1", bitches.



Bullshit. >/ I called ranger!


----------



## Skittle (Mar 22, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Bullshit. >/ I called ranger!


 I know you did.
:c
I could always be rogue? I'm tiny and stealthy enough.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

Skittle said:


> I know you did.
> :c
> I could always be rogue? I'm tiny and stealthy enough.



Could be. Or, we could be rangers together - one of us goes dual-wielding, other goes ranged weapons.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 22, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Could be. Or, we could be rangers together - one of us goes dual-wielding, other goes ranged weapons.


 Can I be dual? Pweaaaaase.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Guys, stop derailing. :C Leybun will be a sad kitty/bunny/kitsune thing if you get the thread closed.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Guys, stop derailing. :C Leybun will be a sad kitty/bunny/kitsune thing if you get the thread closed.


 But it's not Gaz! We're talking about who would be what in a DnD comic!


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Skittle said:


> But it's not Gaz! We're talking about who would be what in a DnD comic!


What the shit is DnD? ._. It's 3 and I'm exhausted, please explain someone?


----------



## Skittle (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> What the shit is DnD? ._. It's 3 and I'm exhausted, please explain someone?


 Dungeons and Dragons!

-nerd-


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Dungeons and Dragons!
> 
> -nerd-


Oh dear god. Carry on, I guess...


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 22, 2011)

Can we try to maximise content whilst minimizing blather? That'd be swell, because zapping posts like that is actually pretty time consuming.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 22, 2011)

Aden said:


> Since this thread began, the rate of forum reports in my inbox has quadrupled
> aaa



So there are still people on FAF who hate fun? Why... :c



LizardKing said:


> /me just read 20 fucking pages
> 
> Stop doing all this cool stuff at 5am :c



Hey, I sat till half five for this sauce. You could have too >:c



Fay V said:


> Who shit on him?


 
I did, but only a little :V


And my, when you slow down, you really slow down. And here I was hoping for another couple dozens when I came back D:


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't do vulnerablility well, and make no apologies for that. This place can be generally downright malicious when people make themselves vulnerable, and even when they don't. No thanks. Maybe later.

What I will apologize for is if anyone has felt as though I'm _only_ here for art whoring. I've stuck around this thread for the hilarious comics and fun and random conversation that has been happening throughout the thread. I've attempted to contribute ideas in hopes of sparking someone's inspiration to draw something even if it didn't involve me. If the impression I gave was that I only wanted to use anyone here, I'm sorry for that. I genuinely did not intend to make anyone feel like that. You guys are awesome and the last thing I want to do is alienate any of you with miscommunication or hard feelings.


----------



## Icky (Mar 22, 2011)

Good morning, art thread! I see I didn't miss anything :v


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> Good morning, art thread! I see I didn't miss anything :v


 You missed everything, but Xaerun accidently'd it all


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 22, 2011)

Finish him!


----------



## Lobar (Mar 22, 2011)

derp


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Finish him!


fatality >:[



Lobar said:


> derp


 teehee


----------



## BRN (Mar 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> derp



ilu


----------



## Corto (Mar 22, 2011)

This is what Ley looks like shut up


----------



## Oovie (Mar 22, 2011)

Fucking 35 pages?! *Gives up*


----------



## Thatch (Mar 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> derp


 
"Bawww I can't draw this is pointless..." 
You betrayed us tallentless losers, Lobar >:c

Otherwise than that, oh lol.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2011)

I just got up. 

...

What's this?

I missed a mass post deleting? 

FUCK ME I WILL NEVER SLEEP AGAIN!


----------



## Icky (Mar 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Finish him!


;v; 



Fay V said:


> You missed everything, but Xaerun accidently'd it all


 
Awww


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCK I just got up. 
:<

Now to get to cleaning aaaargh.
Then coloring. 
Then hilarity involving a [cencored], for Gaz.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 22, 2011)

The hell is this shit?

I love it.

I have a suggestion: H&K (with his trademark Not Gay shirt) getting propositioned for yiff by a newfag fox.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

What should I draw? And no I am not drawing anymore of H&K and gay jokes. In fact I may just draw him slathered in women to make up for this thread's unfortunate love of drawing him gay. (Looking back H&K is the most drawn person here).


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> What should I draw? And no I am not drawing anymore of H&K and gay jokes. In fact I may just draw him slathered in women to make up for this thread's unfortunate love of drawing him gay. (Looking back H&K is the most drawn person here).


 He's funny to tease. 

You could draw me. Something funny just happened. I haven't slept all night cause I was finishing up a paper. I went to class nursing a mocha and looking blank. one of the english dept. admins walks in and informs us that the professor wouldn't make it today cause the blizzard and she's collecting papers. Everyone around me looked at me cause I'd frozen up to keep from blurting out "fuck yeah!"

I'm tired...
You could draw a furry version of Beowulf. ooor people artwhorin. ooor philosophy...or people's reactions to this thread. Something not depressing for HK at the AC roomstay. ants cause fuck yeah ants. draw a tazzy tiger. or an archeopteryx cause those are the best. 
Something where the newfag summoned you to his political thread. Something about fayvatars. Something about the gentleman thread. Someone about...um...mafia.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh deo! draw the adventuring group! 
Takun, you, me, HK~!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy fucking falling raining cocks of lightning, how much have I missed?



Deo said:


> What should I draw? And no I am not drawing anymore of H&K and gay jokes. In fact I may just draw him slathered in women to make up for this thread's unfortunate love of drawing him gay. (Looking back H&K is the most drawn person here).


 
You could always draw me! :'3c I'd like to see what you can do for little me with your face drawing talents. /artwhore.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I didn't miss as much as I thought I was going too but this thread messed with my dreams last night.


----------



## Pine (Mar 22, 2011)

I was expecting this thread to reach the limit by now. What the hell is wrong with you guys?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

There is no limit. defeat the religion megathread or bust


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

OH LOOK. WHAT EVER COULD THIS BE.
Ley, your lines are so much fun to clean! That style is so smooth |D
I think I'll color pages right after they've been cleaned, so I need COLOR IDEAS GUYS D:
WHAT DO YOU ALL WANT TO WEAR?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 22, 2011)

THIS IS HOW EVERYONE FEELS ABOUT THIS THREAD!

ONE
TWO
THREE


----------



## Pine (Mar 22, 2011)

We need somebody to draw a comic of a monitor sucking in FAF members like some kind of black hole. That's pretty much what this thread is doing.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 22, 2011)

I've decided to join in and make a comic...Just because it looks fun.



Pine said:


> We need somebody to draw a comic of a monitor sucking in FAF members like some kind of black hole. That's pretty much what this thread is doing.



This so much.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 22, 2011)

Pine said:


> We need somebody to draw a comic of a monitor sucking in FAF members like some kind of black hole. That's pretty much what this thread is doing.


 
Read the one I posted- pretty much the same thing... with more ACTION AND EXPLOSIONS- for the men of course.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 22, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> *:C*


 Giving up so fast?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

I should just start doodling people as pokemon.

Deal with it.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Oh deo! draw the adventuring group!
> Takun, you, me, HK~!


 Except I have no idea what all those DnD terms mean. @_@


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I should just start doodling people as pokemon.
> 
> Deal with it.


 
Draw me as Ditto. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Draw me as Ditto. :V


 
You will be drawn translucent.


----------



## Corto (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Except I have no idea what all those DnD terms mean. @_@


 
I'm pretty sure "rogue" is one of the X-Men. But that's as far as my DnD knowledge goes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 22, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> You will be drawn translucent.


 
I was hoping to be drawn in blobby form, but alright.


----------



## Delta (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up, but now I have to go back to work. If there are less that seven new pages by time I get back, Im considering it a dying thread.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 22, 2011)

Winds said:


> Caught up, but now I have to go back to work. If there are less that seven new pages by time I get back, Im considering it a dying thread.


 
Hell, I thought it was dying when I went to bed _yesterday_. Then look what happened.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't see the exact reason of this continuing, this reminds me of "moods" or GTWT. Maybe I have already said it, I don't know - but if it's not closed yet, it should be exploited.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Someone should draw me since I drew all y'all.
And I don't want to draw right now.


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ. Ten pages and only in like 11 hours. And I'm on a schoolc omputer! D:



Deo said:


> Oh god this thread. I think my favorite that I drew is still H&K's face in this:
> http://i51.tinypic.com/23hx7go.png


Hay is that rabbit me? c:



Skittle said:


> If we are talking about DnD, I played as a Gnoll Ranger.
> ...7'1", bitches.


ffffffffffffffffucccccccccccccck you. >:I
Wonder what I would be if I ever played DnD..


Corto said:


> This is what Ley looks like shut up[/URL]


ilu.


barefootfoof said:


> OH LOOK. WHAT EVER COULD THIS BE.[/URL]
> Ley, your lines are so much fun to clean! That style is so smooth |D
> I think I'll color pages right after they've been cleaned, so I need COLOR IDEAS GUYS D:
> WHAT DO YOU ALL WANT TO WEAR?


YESSSSSSSS. Thank yew. c,:


Xenke said:


> I should just start doodling people as pokemon.
> Deal with it.


Feral Ley already looks like a freakin' pokemon.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Someone should draw me since I drew all y'all.
> And I don't want to draw right now.


 
I drew me in a rage throwing you at a newfag invoking your name. You are wearing a scarf with aviator goggles on and leather chaps. I need to wait till lighting gets better so I can take it with my webcam.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I need to wait till lighting gets better so I can take it with my webcam.


 
Torches ftw.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Someone should draw me since I drew all y'all.
> And I don't want to draw right now.


 
Behold


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

Some pokymans.

http://i.imgur.com/o6MW4.png
http://i.imgur.com/5uvw3.png
http://i.imgur.com/g3c9F.png



Deo said:


> Someone should draw me since I drew all y'all.
> And I don't want to draw right now.



Did you draw me? I missed it if you did (or the one I thought was me but was told wasn't actually is). 



Leybun said:


> Feral Ley already looks like a freakin' pokemon.


 
FIX MY NAME ON THE FIRST POST. :C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> http://i.imgur.com/5uvw3.png


 
LOL.

That Deo = Houndoom/Houndor one is good. :3c


----------



## Pine (Mar 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Some pokymans.



can I be a Smeargle?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

Pine said:


> can I be a Smeargle?


 
Okey doke. I tried making you a stunky, but it ended up horrible so I trashed it.


----------



## Icky (Mar 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Some pokymans.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/o6MW4.png
> http://i.imgur.com/5uvw3.png
> http://i.imgur.com/g3c9F.png




I love you for this.

murkrows are my favorite 
please and thank you

/smameless art whoring


----------



## Takun (Mar 22, 2011)

Are there any hipster dog pokemon :c


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> What should I draw? And no I am not drawing anymore of H&K and gay jokes. In fact I may just draw him slathered in women to make up for this thread's unfortunate love of drawing him gay. (Looking back H&K is the most drawn person here).


I have no idea why I am drawn so much in here. It makes me feel like an attention whore... 



Lobar said:


> derp


 Who am I in bed with there >_>


----------



## Corto (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> ilu.


I know.



Xenke said:


> Some pokymans.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/o6MW4.png
> http://i.imgur.com/5uvw3.png
> http://i.imgur.com/g3c9F.png



Haha these rule.


----------



## Takun (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait wait, I call flareon.  :3c


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

My favourites are always the birds you get right at the beginning. |3

Also, I can't decide between two ideas for drawing Deo: Either as Ronnie James Deo or wearing Samus' armour with the caption "DEO IS A GIRL?"


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 22, 2011)

Draw me as a pokemon.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 22, 2011)

Draw me as Bill Cosby saying "Pokey man".


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> My favourites are always the birds you get right at the beginning. |3
> 
> Also, I can't decide between two ideas for drawing Deo: Either as Ronnie James Deo or wearing Samus' armour with the caption "DEO IS A GIRL?"



Deo as Dio would rock and be hilarious.


----------



## Azure (Mar 22, 2011)

You see, the kids, they listen to the rap music...


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

Aaaaa fuck you all and your addicting art. I never knew I wanted to draw any of you. What the fuck, why is this fun.
And nearly done cleaning page one (took a lunch break and a nap), glad you like it Ley! 
I totally claim skarmory. :3c


----------



## Pine (Mar 22, 2011)

brb, making an mspaint masterpiece


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Me, Fay V, Pine, and H&K

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/5876/picture078fk.jpg

Me: Soul Furnace operator

Fay V: Captain (She has a pipe, all captains do X3)

Pine: The Ship's Musician

H&K: Chef



I'm doing something called (The FaF Machine) I'm gonna do some more when I get home later


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

A couple more.

Icky
Takun

And Pine, I am totally getting to yours, I just hit a block and did others to fix it.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 22, 2011)

Pokeymans?

Pokey 1
Pokey 2
Pokey 3
Pokey 4


----------



## Takun (Mar 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> A couple more.
> 
> Icky
> Takun
> ...


 


d'awwwwwwww \ :3 /


LizardKing said:


> Pokeymans?
> 
> Pokey 1
> Pokey 2
> ...



lol'd


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Pokeymans?


 
It's the pokey and the man.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Pokey 4


 
I fucking love you


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

I fucking love _you all_.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Some pokymans.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/o6MW4.png
> http://i.imgur.com/5uvw3.png
> ...


omg awesome



Kiru-kun said:


> Me, Fay V, Pine, and H&K
> 
> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/5876/picture078fk.jpg
> 
> ...


i can't wait to see the hyjinx that ensue



LizardKing said:


> Pokeymans?
> 
> Pokey 1
> Pokey 2
> ...


 tehe


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Me, Fay V, Pine, and H&K
> 
> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/5876/picture078fk.jpg
> 
> ...


 I'm the chef? This won't go well.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo should be the engineer


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay's comment about engineers gave me an idea of FAF as TF2 characters, but <x> as TF2 characters is probably a bit stale by now.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 22, 2011)

what the hell is this, and why can't I rate more than 5 stars per thread


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fay's comment about engineers gave me an idea of FAF as TF2 characters, but <x> as TF2 characters is probably a bit stale by now.


 tbh I was thinking star trek >.> I just like imagining Deo as an angry scot yelling at machines.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> tbh I was thinking star trek >.> I just like imagining Deo as an angry scot yelling at machines.


 I'm sure you like imagining Deo as many things. :V


----------



## Takun (Mar 22, 2011)

Requesting DarkNoctus as a headcrab on my head.


I will draw after my lab |3


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, pine, I made yours.

http://i.imgur.com/tALs8.png

I'll make more later, busy now.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

Yaaaay, first of Ley's _FAF Adventures_, cleaned! |D
Hope it's acceptable! (Idk why I'm even doing this, seems silly, like a rehash of something brilliant |C)
...should I continue? They're already great the way they are. Bah.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 22, 2011)

It's the gift that keeps on giving (head)


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Yaaaay, first of Ley's _FAF Adventures_, cleaned! |D
> Hope it's acceptable! (Idk why I'm even doing this, seems silly, like a rehash of something brilliant |C)
> ...should I continue? They're already great the way they are. Bah.


 
Hah! that's awesome!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 22, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Yaaaay, first of Ley's _FAF Adventures_, cleaned! |D
> Hope it's acceptable! (Idk why I'm even doing this, seems silly, like a rehash of something brilliant |C)
> ...should I continue? They're already great the way they are. Bah.



It's awesome! :3c keep it up, I say!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> It's the gift that keeps on giving (head)


 
Are we talking about aids now? :3C


----------



## Pine (Mar 22, 2011)

behold mspaint

I'm either going to get praised or killed for this...


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

I present to you: Ronnie James Deo.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Pine said:


> behold
> 
> I'm either going to get praised or killed for this...


 

pffffft.... brb dying of random





Dyluck said:


> I  present to you: Ronnie James Deo.




I think my brain just imploded...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I present to you: Ronnie James Deo.


 
Didn't Dio die of stomach-inner-organ cancer? Let's hope the fate won't be the same, especially with the cancerous face disease.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Hay is that rabbit me? c:


 All the rabbits that I have drawn so far have been you.



Dyluck said:


> I  present to you: Ronnie James Deo.


 Fucking delight.
I am in.
Wallowing up the hip in pooling delight.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 22, 2011)

I feel like I keep being ignored or something.
Anyone want to give me an idea to draw?


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Some pokymans.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/o6MW4.png
> http://i.imgur.com/5uvw3.png
> http://i.imgur.com/g3c9F.png


I AM THE BEST POKEMON
NO ONE CAN CATCH ME MOTHERFUCKERS

AND YES I WILL DRAW YOU XENKE
 DO YOU WANT A WEIRD FACE y/y?
WHAT FACE DO YOU WANT?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I present to you: Ronnie James Deo.


 This is perfect.

I mis Dio =[


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 22, 2011)

I am now jelly of others cartoons ;~; 

I am trying to find my pencil now- PENCIL WHERE HAVE YOU GONE! GIBBY! QUICK! FETCH A ENG-A-LAND PENCIL!


----------



## Pine (Mar 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I present to you: Ronnie James Deo.


 
Deo has raged, for a long, long time.
But now it's time for her to pass the torch!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks to a recent thread, I would like to ask if anyone would be so kind as to draw me a comic of me losing my e-rage virginity over an emo kid! I'd be really happy if someone did! :3c Make it as hideous as you want.

Please. ;-;




dinosaurdammit said:


> I am now jelly of others cartoons ;~;
> 
> I am trying to find my pencil now- PENCIL WHERE HAVE YOU GONE! GIBBY! QUICK! FETCH A ENG-A-LAND PENCIL!


 
I KNOW ITS FROM GERMANY BUT ITS THE BRAND WE SEEM TO HAVE THE MOST OF. D:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Thanks to a recent thread, I would like to ask if anyone would be so kind as to draw me a comic of me losing my e-rage virginity over an emo kid! I'd be really happy if someone did! :3c Make it as hideous as you want.
> 
> Please. ;-;
> 
> ...


 
I found my writing thingy! Gibby you will see yourself rage... LOADS OF RAGE.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 22, 2011)

What does someone have to do around here to get art?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> What does someone have to do around here to get art?


 

The general consensus would be, draw.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

XENKE!
DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> The general consensus would be, draw.


I tried drawing but I suck at it. I have no insperation right now.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Pine and Kiru-kun


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Before I go to class


Engineer Deo


http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5973/picture079ku.jpg


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 22, 2011)

*OHHH GIBBY!
*
What a nice fox.

Furfag bawing leads to this however.


----------



## BRN (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm lazy


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 22, 2011)

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/karatechopkitten/For FA/Iwanttodrawtoo.png

I wouldn't mind doing art for other people if they would give me an idea.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 22, 2011)

SIX said:


> I'm in none of them. It's ok, because I don't like being associated with you guys.
> who am I kidding, i love you all .w.


 
DISAPPOINT!


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

H&K forgive me...

So Fay and I give HK a makeover at Anthrocon and Gibby doesn't know if he likes it or not


----------



## Jw (Mar 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Me voring a whiny newfag that complains about the fifth post in on their intro about people being mean when really we are just trying to point them to the stickys to benefit their forum existence.


 
HERP DERP
http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/03_22_0.jpg?t=1300832910
Why is it so hard to draw badly?

EDIT: H&K, I didn't know you had it in you...


----------



## Jw (Mar 22, 2011)

random Gibby Picture

http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/gibbywtf.png?t=1300834027


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> These are addictive. I'll trade one for DRAWING MY CHARACTER IN FULL-OUT DYKE MODE :V







done.


----------



## Takun (Mar 22, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/0Djgj.png


DEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well in light of a thread I shat all over (I feel proud), why don't you draw several FAFers plowing a rage train into emos, or something angry, I dunno! D: I can't think of much.


 
It is done.







Takun said:


> http://i.imgur.com/0Djgj.png
> 
> 
> DEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 How did you know that was my favorite word. 
Oh Takun, ilu :3c


----------



## Jw (Mar 22, 2011)

I told you I would trade for a DYKE PICTURE.
I did not say that you would get a DYKE PICTURE back.

http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/03_22_1.jpg?t=1300835705
Deo suddenly developed a taste for flannel and Jeep Wranglers.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's sketches of some of you bastards as chibis.

I have to stop for a while because I have a headache bad enough to make me nauseous. Also, they look shitty now but I'll get around to making them nicer.

EDIT: Shit, I forgot Fay. I'll sketch her in after the headache goes away. ;_;


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Deo if you ever have the chance I would love to have one of your cartoons- your expressions are priceless!


 Fucking preggos and their required sacrifices of chocolate to appease them...


----------



## Tycho (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> H&K forgive me...
> 
> So Fay and I give HK a makeover at Anthrocon and Gibby doesn't know if he likes it or not


 
Oh yeah.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Someone draw Fay with her pipe so I can add her to this picture:


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Don't you complain. I used to be the most hated and feared person on these boards. Now I'm the guy they make gay sex jokes about.


 That's not true.
This is how we picture you.


----------



## Jw (Mar 22, 2011)

HEY DEO

I finished the picture of Fay
http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/03_22_2.jpg?t=1300838501


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh hey, more of the same old stuff from me. After this, I'mma start some caricatures of you faggots. Perhaps chibi, perhaps not.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

If Gaz was a pokemon...


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Doggone it, I thought I was more well-known in these forums...


 You are well known. It's just that no one likes you.






Barefootfoof!


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Yesterday FAF I found the first two seasons of the X-Files on VHS in our local Goodwill store. I AM ECSTATIC. 
Bitches don't know about my X-Files addiction.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2011)

With the sincerest of apologies to Deo...


----------



## HillyRoars (Mar 22, 2011)

|:<


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

Alstor said:


> barefootfoof finishing inking and the first comic, only to look ahead at all the comics that are yet to be done.


 Posted several pages ago:
Ink
Color


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I fucking love the X-Files <3 I should see if my brother still has the DVD box sets


 SELL THEM TO MEEEEEEEEE
I WILL MAIL YOU MY FIRST BORN CHILD AFTER I CONCEIVE AND ABORT IT


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Does anyone have a tally on how many people have hypothesized this thread is dying with a poor sample size?


 

I'm almost bored enough to go look. :c


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

GreenLioness said:


> |:<


 I love you Summer.
How is everyone back home, eh?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 22, 2011)

All I know is I want to see something involving Icky and a burdbath


----------



## Icky (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Here's sketches of some of you bastards as chibis.
> 
> I have to stop for a while because I have a headache bad enough to make me nauseous. Also, they look shitty now but I'll get around to making them nicer.
> 
> EDIT: Shit, I forgot Fay. I'll sketch her in after the headache goes away. ;_;


d'awwwwwww forever



Dyluck said:


> Does Icky play the drums?


Mhmm. 



Unsilenced said:


> Barefootfoof needs some artz. I'd totally do it if I new anything about him (her?)


 
I WILL MAYBE DRAW BAREFOOFFOOT LATER


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

Jared said:


> All I know is I want to see something involving Icky and a burdbath


 
I'M ON IT


----------



## Waffles (Mar 22, 2011)

Why god, why.
http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/6164/whygod.jpg
This is the only thing I will ever draw for you/anyone/ever >:l


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

Llamapotamus said:


> I haven't seen this thread in an hour, one page ago. Things cooling down?



IT is because I have not posted yet. I have six pages.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Barefootfoof needs some artz. I'd totally do it if I new anything about her.


 Aww, how sweet of you! :3c Deo drew me so far, and I'm more than happy with it.
/antiwhore
All you need to know is that I'm short, blonde, and wear glasses. :V



ghilliefox said:


> you must now do them all


 O my fucking delicate wrists. 
I will,_ perhaps_. /stroke cat on lap


----------



## Jw (Mar 22, 2011)

Alstor said:


> This took me hours to catch up to it. HOURS
> 
> Anyways, I have three requests:
> 
> ...


 
I have a pouch? I mean, which _pouch_ are you talking about exactly?


----------



## Takun (Mar 22, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Why god, why.
> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/6164/whygod.jpg
> This is the only thing I will ever draw for you/anyone/ever >:l


 
hahaha, that's how I feel


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2011)

In the interest of keeping this thread alive, I will draw whatever the next person says or, failing that, the poster themselves.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> IT is because I have not posted yet. I have six pages.


 Six? You've been busy!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2011)

THE INTERNET HAS SPOKEN


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Someone please draw me as Mulder and Fay as Scully. I will love you forever. And put HK in an alien costume so he can be probed.


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Someone please draw me as Mulder and Fay as Scully. I will love you forever.



Done and Done.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 22, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> In the interest of keeping this thread alive, I will draw whatever the next person says or, failing that, the poster themselves.


 
You like a challenge?


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Done and Done.


 FUCK I WANT THIS
LEY I ADORE YOU


----------



## Pine (Mar 22, 2011)

Somebody needs to draw an FAF band with Icky on the drums, me on the guitar, and Skittle on the sit-n-spin.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2011)

Llamapotamus said:


> You like a challenge?


 
...

Well I assumed the next poster wouldn't be the mona lisa.


----------



## HillyRoars (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> I love you Summer.
> How is everyone back home, eh?



From what I can tell pretty good. Just started advanced painting with nick and mariah and of course mariah brought a huge ridiculous octopus for every one to attempt to sketch for our still life. :B But anyway I feel like I want to doodle up some of you guys :3

Also \o3o/<3<3<3


----------



## Waffles (Mar 22, 2011)

*leaves for 5 minutes*
*14 new posts*
What the flying fuck!
Also, New comics Ley! Everyone's doing a little something, but you're the mastermind, I suppose.


----------



## Corto (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Corto did you see my manly pic of you? ;_;


 
Yes I did, and I'd say "I luv uuuuu" and make a heart emoticon if I was any less of a man. Instead, I look in your general direction, no expression on my face, and slightly nod my head in acknowgledment. 

*ANYWAYS*

This thread was more fun when it was "comics and images inspired by, or somehow referencing, things that happen in the forum" instead of "draw me and I'll draw you: The art exchange thread". Therefore, since I both talk the talk and walk the walk, I bring you:
*
Furaffinity Forums: The comic: The thread: The comic. *

Also known as "_holy shit guys slow the fuck down I can't go take a leak without this getting twenty replies_".


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> *
> Furaffinity Forums: The comic: The thread: The comic. *


We tried to make the "Contribute first, be featured later" rule but no one saw that comment enough to remember it. Now there are people jumping in and asking to be drawn without attempting to contribute.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> *
> Furaffinity Forums: The comic: The thread: The comic. *
> 
> Also known as "_holy shit guys slow the fuck down I can't go take a leak without this getting twenty replies_".


 
I like how his shirt changed every panel. Asshole -> dick -> balls. Awesome.
(and yes, too many posts.)


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Yes I did, and I'd say "I luv uuuuu" and make a heart emoticon if I was any less of a man. Instead, I look in your general direction, no expression on my face, and slightly nod my head in acknowgledment.
> 
> *ANYWAYS*
> 
> ...


 
Haha, that is great. I like the way that you drew that bir--

_is that beartato back there_ >:|


----------



## Alstor (Mar 22, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> I have a pouch? I mean, which _pouch_ are you talking about exactly?


 Your marsupial pouch, unless... oh damn.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

GreenLioness said:


> From what I can tell pretty good. Just started advanced painting with nick and mariah and of course mariah brought a huge ridiculous octopus for every one to attempt to sketch for our still life. :B But anyway I feel like I want to doodle up some of you guys :3
> 
> Also \o3o/<3<3<3


 Tell Mariah I looove her. And tell nick to not act like a complete fagbag.*3*


----------



## Corto (Mar 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Haha, that is great. I like the way that you drew that bir--
> 
> _is that beartato back there_ >:|


 I feel free to reference whatever I want because I'm not a furry and therefore do not imagine myself fucking every animal-inspired character I see.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Yes I did, and I'd say "I luv uuuuu" and make a heart emoticon if I was any less of a man. Instead, I look in your general direction, no expression on my face, and slightly nod my head in acknowgledment.


 This is too manly for me. I feel faint.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

BURDFAG. It's true and you know it.


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's to Ley for this awesome thread and for feeding my X-Files addiction.


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> FUCK I WANT THIS
> LEY I ADORE YOU


 Are you still happy? 



Deo said:


> I AM SO HAPPY


 I don't know why..



Gibby said:


> Thanks to a recent thread, I would like to ask if anyone would be so kind as to draw me a comic of me losing my e-rage virginity over an emo kid! I'd be really happy if someone did! :3c Make it as hideous as you want.
> Please. ;-;
> 
> 
> I KNOW ITS FROM GERMANY BUT ITS THE BRAND WE SEEM TO HAVE THE MOST OF. D:



 ARE YOU NOT  (one link)
 ENTERTAINED?!!?!11  (second link)



Pine said:


> Let's not derail the thread now...this is one of the greatest threads I've seen so far.


I am taking that personally as a compliment. <3



Scotty1700 said:


> I shall certainly hope someone does this "FAF flash animation" stuff soon. Probably hella' entertaining


I do have adobe flash...


LizardKing said:


> Fun fact: Within 48 hours this is now the 8th biggest thread in Off-topic.


:Achievement Unlocked:
 FOOF LOVE. <3


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> ARE YOU NOT  (one link)
> ENTERTAINED?!!?!11  (second link)


Dude. I'd be right there with you, Ley, drooling all over the place at Gibby's rage.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Are you still happy?
> 
> 
> I don't know why..
> ...


I was wondering who was supposed to be in Cy's arms at the end of the gibby one. Then I saw the label. :|


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Are you still happy?
> 
> 
> I don't know why..
> ...


OH FUCK
FUCK
FUCK
FUCK
FUCK
AND FUCK
I FUCKING LOVE THIS.
I AM MAKING THE MULDER/SCULLY MY BACKGROUND. FUCK.
LEY, I FUCKING LOVE YOU
FUCK, FAF I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW
_*SO HAPPY*_
THANK YOU LEY!!


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> :Achievement Unlocked:
> FOOF LOVE. <3


 SQUEE!~ ILU TOO 83c


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> OH FUCK
> FUCK
> FUCK
> FUCK
> ...


 
You're welcome. :3c




Heckler & Koch said:


> I was wondering who was supposed to be in Cy's arms at the end of the gibby one. Then I saw the label. :|



Anything I draw, please don't take it as a personal offense.. I don't mean it like that. Anything you want me to draw to apologize? :c I'm sorry..


----------



## Corto (Mar 22, 2011)

Ley, I think you broke Deo.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Leybun said:


> You're welcome. :3c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not mad I think it's funny. I was just like "....oh."


----------



## Shapeshifterprincess (Mar 22, 2011)

http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/comic.jpg
lol


----------



## Blutide (Mar 22, 2011)

Man, when I have no drawing materials too. 

This looks fun.


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Ley, I think you broke Deo.



I think I should sig that.. xD


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

LEY I WILL DRAW YOU ANYTHING,
NAME IT AND IT IS YOURS



Leybun said:


> I think I should sig that.. xD


 YOU SHOULD
AS IT IS TRUE
I AM LIKE A WILD STALLION THAT HAS BEEN BROKEN IN BY LEY


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Shapeshifterprincess said:


> http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/comic.jpg
> lol


Shapeshifter, you are too cool <3


----------



## Blutide (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Ley, I think you broke Deo.


 

I am scared now.


----------



## Shapeshifterprincess (Mar 22, 2011)

XD  glad you like it. lol


----------



## Xegras (Mar 22, 2011)

Dear god I finally got caught up from last night and now I want to skip to the gym so i don't have to sit here for another hour to catch up again. D:

This thread is FAFâ€™s new cocaine. @.@ >.> I might try to draw that when I get back.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> I AM LIKE A WILD STALLION THAT HAS BEEN BROKEN IN BY LEY


This part. I must sig. So that everyone knows of Ley's achievement.


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2011)

Pine said:


> Somebody needs to draw an FAF band with Icky on the drums, me on the guitar, and Skittle on the sit-n-spin.


 This is quite awful, forgive meee ;A;


----------



## Tycho (Mar 22, 2011)

Shapeshifterprincess said:


> http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/comic.jpg
> lol


 
oh god which one of those damn lombaxes is that


----------



## Skittle (Mar 22, 2011)

Willow said:


> This is quite awful, forgive meee ;A;


 I totally missed that post. 
Why am I on a sit and spin? lul


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> oh god which one of those damn lombaxes is that


 
It was suppose to be Slyck but I now realize it'd be hilarous if it were Fuzzy Alien instead


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2011)

Skittle said:


> I totally missed that post.
> Why am I on a sit and spin? lul


 Because Pine requested it be done.


----------



## Pine (Mar 22, 2011)

Willow said:


> This is quite awful, forgive meee ;A;


 
Still better than anything I can put together. This looks great btw.


----------



## Conker (Mar 22, 2011)

If I could draw worth a damn, I would contribute. Now all I can do is gasp at such a long thread and slowly work my way through.

Lots of lulz in here.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 22, 2011)

Pine, why? Why a sit-and-spin?


----------



## Pine (Mar 22, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Pine, why? Why a sit-and-spin?


 
because furries


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> LEY I WILL DRAW YOU ANYTHING,
> NAME IT AND IT IS YOURS
> 
> 
> ...


 
caaaaaaaaaan I have your view on what Ley would like like if she was a dyke? /curious. 

Also, sigging that so hard.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 22, 2011)

Pine said:


> because furries


 Love to spin in circles.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 22, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> Love to spin in circles.


 [yt]zJv5qLsLYoo[/yt]
aaaaaaa


----------



## Skittle (Mar 22, 2011)

Waffles said:


> [yt]zJv5qLsLYoo[/yt]
> aaaaaaa


 >:C NO


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

As requested, Icky in a burd baf.


----------



## Icky (Mar 22, 2011)

Jared said:


> All I know is I want to see something involving Icky and a burdbath


 oh god aa



barefootfoof said:


> BURDFAG. It's true and you know it.


What does that even mean?



Willow said:


> This is quite awful, forgive meee ;A;


 
<33333




Dyluck said:


> As requested, Icky in a burd baf.


 
AHURGBLUHRRHABURHLURHRH


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> As requested, Icky in a burd baf.


I squee'd outloud at the cuteness. ;_;


----------



## Skittle (Mar 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> As requested, Icky in a burd baf.


 Omg that is adorable.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 22, 2011)

For the sake of GAZ.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 22, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> lol
> 
> I counter with old video
> 
> [yt]


DON'T DERAIL THE THREAD WITH RETARDED VIDEOS. >:[ (That video scares the hell out of me btw...)


----------



## Pine (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't draw worth shit, but I can at least contribute a memento.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaz said:


> DON'T DERAIL THE THREAD WITH RETARDED VIDEOS. >:[ (That video scares the hell out of me btw...)


 Meh bored, drawing while bored. Multitasking FTL.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> What does that even mean?


 IDFK, is there any deep meaning to a drumstick? :/
WAIT. I THINK THAT LINK IS BROKEN. SHIT.
IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THIS, OH GOD.
I'VE NEVER EVEN SEEN THAT PAGE WITH H&K'S AVATAR, HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE?

Also, a joke in bad taste, featuring Xegras. No reason, just needed done.


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2011)

20 pages in a day?!?! It'll take me another day just to get through all these comic things :c


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Ley, I think you broke Deo.


 http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/7007/deooohappy.jpg
I'm sorry about my art, I suck without my tablet (lost the pen)


----------



## Xegras (Mar 22, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Also, a joke in bad taste, featuring Xegras. No reason, just needed done.


 
Course you would post it in imageshack. D:

Can't see it ._.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 22, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Course you would post it in imageshack. D:
> 
> Can't see it ._.


 
It's you with a beard.

Use your imagination.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> IDFK, is there any deep meaning to a drumstick? :/
> WAIT. I THINK THAT LINK IS BROKEN. SHIT.
> IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THIS, OH GOD.
> *I'VE NEVER EVEN SEEN THAT PAGE WITH H&K'S AVATAR, HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE?*
> ...


 wut


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2011)

Icky's fanart is so adorable :3c


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm in the middle of another drawing but I have to take a break to eat something. Lame.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 22, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It's you with a beard.
> 
> Use your imagination.


 
*Facedesk*

Least it wasn't the lisp schtick that Cy was on for a couple weeks, that was fun. :V

Time to go to the gym then come back and be slave to this thread for an hour.


----------



## Pine (Mar 22, 2011)

We officially hit page 50. Am I the only one who had Dragoneer in my comic?


----------



## Takun (Mar 22, 2011)

Requesting a bunch of comics making fun of me saying I'm straight.  THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANK~


----------



## Icky (Mar 22, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Icky's *EVERYTHING* is so adorable :3c


 
damn straight.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Course you would post it in imageshack. D:
> 
> Can't see it ._.


 fffFFFuuuu...
Here then.



Heckler & Koch said:


> wut


 No fucking clue how, but I linked to this instead of that pic of Ick. Never even been there before, what the fuck.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> damn straight.


 
I suppose...


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 22, 2011)

I would like to request someone make a comic joking about my bad art and my lost pen and tablet please? (draw my fursona with two arms as well please.)


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck. I made one for skittle but my scanner is being a dick. :c


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> fffFFFuuuu...
> Here then.
> 
> 
> No fucking clue how, but I linked to this instead of that pic of Ick. Never even been there before, what the fuck.


 That's weird...


----------



## Xegras (Mar 22, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> fffFFFuuuu...
> Here then.


 
If only I was allowed grow out my facial hair like that. ;C




Unsilenced said:


> Fuck. I made one for skittle but my scanner is being a dick. :c



Obviously it's too much gay for one scanner to handle.


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

:'3c 50th page. I love this thread.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 22, 2011)

You've created a monster, Ley.

Religion Megathread ain't got shit.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 22, 2011)

Disclaimer: I am such a shitty drawer, viewing this might cause all of you to want to rip your faces off immediately.
The abomination can be found here.
(caption reads:
Corto: Oh you guise~ flowers are delightful! (supposed to read "flowers are so*"))
(brackets read:
They're fucking FLOWERS, okay? with an arrow to said abominations.)

I only did this so nobody could claim I was not contributing ;-;


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You've created a monster, Ley.
> 
> Religion Megathread ain't got shit.



If this blows up the megathread I will personally hold that to an achievement for the rest of my life. Also, all the pictures given to me are now my desktop. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> Disclaimer: I am such a shitty drawer, viewing this might cause all of you to want to rip your faces off immediately.
> The abomination can be found here.
> (caption reads:
> Corto: Oh you guise~ flowers are delightful! (supposed to read "flowers are so*"))
> ...


 
The quality of the drawing didn't make me want to rip my face off, but the thought of Corto wearing a dress did.


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> *
> Furaffinity Forums: The comic: The thread: The comic. *


 
The best


----------



## Corto (Mar 22, 2011)

Shapeshifterprincess said:


> http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/comic.jpg
> lol


 
Of course by the time I finished this there'd been a thousand new replies.

Also hey I jumped on the bandwagon. This was way too much fun to draw.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Of course by the time I finished this there'd been a thousand new replies.
> 
> Also hey I jumped on the bandwagon. This was way too much fun to draw.


 I cannot stop laughing.
AHahahaha.


----------



## Corto (Mar 22, 2011)

Also fuck you Xaerun.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Of course by the time I finished this there'd been a thousand new replies.
> 
> Also hey I jumped on the bandwagon. This was way too much fun to draw.


 Words.

There are none of them.

=[


----------



## Shapeshifterprincess (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol thats so awesome.


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Of course by the time I finished this there'd been a thousand new replies.
> 
> Also hey I jumped on the bandwagon. This was way too much fun to draw.


 This is brilliant!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't know that much about you Skittle, but when the internet commanded me to draw you, this is what came to mind

On the plus side, I think I'm getting better. This one didn't take me nearly as long as the Deo one, and neither compares to that first one. I'm assuming it's a sign of improvement and not degradation of work ethic.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

HEY HEY.

You should know what pokemon Xegras is.


----------



## Corto (Mar 22, 2011)

Draw me punching Xaerun.

EDIT: Make this sexual and I'll find you and kill you REWARD YOU HANDSOMELY, I SAID IN MY NORMAL TONE OF VOICE.

GO BACK TO YOUR SONIC SLASH FIC, SHADOWKNUCKLES

SWEET JESUS I HATE YOU, WHY ARE WE EVEN GETTING MARRIED

WE ARE NOT YOU FUCKING PRICK, STOP FOLLOWING ME EVERYWHERE


----------



## HillyRoars (Mar 22, 2011)

L4D on the mind.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

How I felt when I came home from class


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

BURD BAF, THE UNRATED VERSION

sorry icky :>

the blue one is waffle and the cockatoo is me of course


----------



## Shapeshifterprincess (Mar 22, 2011)

http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/comictwo-1.jpg


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

GreenLioness said:


> L4D on the mind.


 This is so true.

AND LO AND BEHOLD! A WILD HORSE IS BROKEN AND TAMED BY THE KINDNESS OF A FAIR MAIDEN, HARKEN HERE YE GENTS AND LISTEN TO MY TALE:


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Photobucket and tinyimage work only for me. D:


 
http://i53.tinypic.com/wj8ge8.png

Work?


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 22, 2011)

THIS IS NOT A SNEAK PEEK, YOU SILLY FURRIES.
IT IS SOMETHING ELSE ENTIRELY.

part two, in progress :3c



Deo said:


> This is so true.
> 
> AND LO AND BEHOLD!


 IT IS SO FUCKING BEAUTIFUL.
I cannot hope to surpass this in three lifetimes, fuck.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> http://i53.tinypic.com/wj8ge8.png
> 
> Work?


 
That is a most terrifying little dude. THANK YOU. 

Also my horrible attempt at art. Random bunny getting high off thread. D:

http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac359/Christopher_Sears/snorting.jpg


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 23, 2011)

As much as I wanted to "creatively interpret" Corto's request, the coin said no.

Also, clock me. That one was a new record.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 23, 2011)

Skittle said:


> That is the most broken URL I have ever experienced.


 
http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac359/Christopher_Sears/snorting.jpg

Fixed it because I am retarded.


----------



## Shapeshifterprincess (Mar 23, 2011)

http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/comic3.jpg


----------



## Deo (Mar 23, 2011)

Ley as a dyke.
You get gages, an eyebrow piercing, cropped hair, a shirt with a grenade on it, and cargo shorts.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

My first page of "The FaF Machine"


http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/1933/picture081f.jpg


Transcipt

Fay: Why have we stopped!?

Kiru: We're entering the Den, The engines can't plow the ship threw that much stupid

Fay: Push Through! Damn The Engines! Deo will fix them later...

Deo: *DAMMIT FAY!*


----------



## Ley (Mar 23, 2011)

Deo said:


> Ley as a dyke.
> You get gages, an eyebrow piercing, cropped hair, a shirt with a grenade on it, and cargo shorts.



I love it- thank you. <3




Pine said:


> for some reason, this came to mind



Of course: it is because I am a badass.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 23, 2011)

fuck why do I have to go to work! 
I want to draw things!


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome Fay :3 FaF needs it's captain


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Welcome Fay :3 FaF needs it's captain


 But she's leaving for work. :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But she's leaving for work. :V


 

Nuuuuu! Who will pilot the ship!? D:


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 23, 2011)

MACHO MACHO MAAAAAAANNNN!


----------



## Pine (Mar 23, 2011)

pfft...who works this late?

wait a minute...


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 23, 2011)

Part two, inked. Enjoy, I suppose :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

This one http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/1933/picture081f.jpg :3


----------



## Shapeshifterprincess (Mar 23, 2011)

http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/comic4.jpg


----------



## Xegras (Mar 23, 2011)

DD I DERPED A SERGAL D:

http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac359/Christopher_Sears/sergal.jpg


----------



## Ley (Mar 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Thats how all MS paint looks.



Nooo. :c  I've drawn this in the past twenty minutes. I ran out of lead so MS paint is the next best thing on my laptop.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 23, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Damnit. This thread is addictive. I've drawn more (in terms of number of pictures, not necessarily in terms of quality...) in this one afternoon that I usually do in a month.
> 
> BUT I WANT MOAR. -.-
> 
> ...


 
I derped a skunk

http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac359/Christopher_Sears/Unsilenced.jpg


----------



## Ley (Mar 23, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I LIKE YOUR ARTS LEY


I meant  this  crappy, derpy art.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

Since I hadn't draw him before, here's Takun!



http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/520/picture082cs.jpg


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 23, 2011)

That was as good as I could find for an avatar for you Satellite One. Hope you like.


----------



## Shapeshifterprincess (Mar 23, 2011)

http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/comic6.jpg


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

So... I'm thinking of doing a big picture of the Crew of the FaF Machine,

it'll look like this 



http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5973/picture079ku.jpg


should I do it?


----------



## crustone (Mar 23, 2011)

NSFW


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 23, 2011)

SNEAK PEEK THREEEEE
It will go back to being syrup, fear not.
I think I'll color them all at once, seems easier, but if I need a break from doing one thing, idk. Doodles.
Actually, three is done being inked/cleaned. Kudos on Winds' expression, Ley.


----------



## Deo (Mar 23, 2011)

*



*


----------



## Deo (Mar 23, 2011)

Whoopsies. I realize I messed up on JWMCD2's hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also I totally stole and re-colored this bros. I am shameless.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 23, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Part two, inked. Enjoy, I suppose :V


 
I had the impression Gaz was flashing him, in the original :V


BTW, this is this thread. Let it live forever.


----------



## Deo (Mar 23, 2011)

Fay's Trekkie avatar:


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 23, 2011)

Part fouuuur. Too fast for a sneak.


----------



## Deo (Mar 23, 2011)

Gaz's Trekkie Avatar:





I totally call dibsies on Darth Vader



jwmcd2 said:


> Awesome, making... What font did you use?


 I'm just using different fonts, but in the color of your shirt.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 23, 2011)

My gift to everybody involved:
Generic furfag congratulations.
:'3c
You've all made me so proud.


----------



## BRN (Mar 23, 2011)

Now that we have control of the most powerful weapon in the galaxy...


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 23, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> It's annoying that the only lizard-like character in Star Trek I can think of is the one that fought Kirk in The Worst Fight Scene Ever.


 
I was totally motivated to draw a terribly quick and poorly done drawing of this.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2i9iao1&s=7
Behold. I guess it's Fay and LK.
(Brutal!)


----------



## Deo (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually Corto would make a much better Darth Vader. Can I be R2D2?

And H&K's Trekkie avatar:


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Post earlier then. :u


 
Like this? :3
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/94927-The-Adventures-of-FaF?p=2452225&viewfull=1#post2452225


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 23, 2011)

SKITTLE!

JW and his man pouch.

Nylak and otter rage.


> Ever been so pissed you started swinging a cactus?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

*JW After realizing what he's got himself into*


No but I kid :3 J-Dub, you're made out of win and Frosted Flakes for doing this


----------



## Monster. (Mar 23, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I made a good first impression, a bad 2nd and 3rd impression, but if you give me a chance I'm sure I can make a good 4th impression.


I'm willing to give you the benefit of the doubt. Don't disappointment, lil bro.

OKAY, YOU FAG-BAGS. HERE'S YOUR GODDAMN CHIBI-GANZA: http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb368/Radio-Gaz/Untitled-1.jpg

And then if you want your chibi:
Deo
HK
Jashwa
Kiru-kun
Skittle
Leybun
Aden
Takun
Icky
Winds
Xenke
Fay
Gibby
Jw
Pine
SIX
Corto
DD


----------



## Thatch (Mar 23, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> I will be made out of *GODFLAKES* if I get this done.


 
Then this, when someone says they want one to, while you're around the 15th or so?


BTW, posted it once already, but it's still true. And let it never stop coming.


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 23, 2011)

i run out of paper, so i did something on the whiteboard

crappy drawing


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

*The Reason Why I Don't Post Chibi Comics*


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 23, 2011)

AWESOME TRAIN KEEPS ON ROLLIN'

CHOO CHOO MOTHERFUCKER



I'm really fucking hungry.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 23, 2011)

*GIBBY IS A MEME!
*


----------



## Shapeshifterprincess (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.wix.com/maltos_1/the-adventure-of-faf

Not anywhere from finished but I will have to take it down if leybun doesn't want it up.  But this is sort of how It is going to be.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 23, 2011)

FuckingIcan'tkeepup
I feel like an blueberry in a box of rasberries. 
http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/5480/shitsketch.jpg
Six fits in cuz he's red already. Other random berries not included.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 23, 2011)

DONE CLEANING FIIIIIVE~
Possible tentacle cat.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm away for half an hour and I'm a FAF meme of sorts. I love you guys!

Anyway, I had a go at drawing a rage Deo. It was terrible IMO, but this is the result, pointers would be appreciated:




*
Yes, it is a confused duck.*

Anyway, webpage thang you say? Weellll, :3c if you want to do one for me with music, here's something: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb7SIWP7-A8

You probably don't like it but I don't care. ;-;


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 23, 2011)

SKITTLE!
i made your butterfree pokemon!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(very hard to do with no mouse or pad on SAI on a laptop)
yes i realize the wings are off color.


----------



## Jw (Mar 23, 2011)

http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/03_23_2.jpg?t=1300923355

HERP DERP. Forgot to link my sketch.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 23, 2011)

So yeah I was super busy lately, but I heard I got leia


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 23, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> i dont really have a fursona on here so it'd be kinda hard (unless someone would like to make me one). so no im not jelly


 
U jelly. :3


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 23, 2011)

TO GET THE MOOD BACK A BIT, HERE'S A SNEAK PEEK OF INSTALLMENT NUMBER SIX.
WHO COULD THOSE TWO BE?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

*Let Get This Thread Back To Where It Was!*


----------



## Skittle (Mar 23, 2011)

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/WTD13/derp.png


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 23, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> *Let Get This Thread Back To Where It Was!*


 
I had been going to make something like this the other day, but instead I made it of Deo and newfags. 

I don't think anyone ever saw it. :c

http://s790.photobucket.com/albums/yy188/TheUnknownNoob/?action=view&current=FAFDoodle2.jpg&newest=1


----------



## Shapeshifterprincess (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok I got The songs that worked.  I couldn't get fay V song to work and gibby song.  Yours are too copyrighted.
http://www.wix.com/maltos_1/the-adventure-of-faf


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 23, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I'm sorry for all I contributed to the "cancer" on this thread.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 23, 2011)

Some snarky commentary


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 23, 2011)

*OK! IT'S DONE! BEST COMMIC EVER!*


----------



## Waffles (Mar 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *OK! IT'S DONE! BEST COMMIC EVER!*


 Oh my god
That is awesome.
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559778048249244035/4139AEDAF65287458EFE2D8D706F4F59B0254528/
I made something for Corto on steam. I figured I could at least do that!
(you might need steam to view it :c)


----------



## Skittle (Mar 23, 2011)

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/WTD13/omgpages.png

These are so bad omg


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 23, 2011)

Skittle said:


> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/WTD13/omgpages.png
> 
> These are so bad omg


 
It was like mine

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo549.jpg
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo553.jpg
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo555.jpg


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 24, 2011)

Part six GOGOGO


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST I DID IT.

_____



Corto said:


> HEAR HEAR: I'm not the OP who has the final word, and neither am I a mod anymore, but years running these forums into the ground have given me an insight on how not to do such thing, so here's my suggestion: Stop killing the God damned thread by replying nothing but "OH LOL I WANNA BE IN A PICTURE", "Oh my I wanna draw but cant ", "GIMME IDEAS I CANT THINK BECAUSE I HAD A LOBOTOMY" or any variant of those. Either post a picture or comic about the forum or it's members, comment about said pictures and comics, or shut up.
> I normally have no problem with people posting whatever they like (no, really) but this is getting ridiculous, with the thread getting about 20 replies per minute and no actual content for pages. This shouldn't be a chat room.
> Wanna make silly pictures of anyone who requests them? Open a free art thread on the appropiate subforum. Wanna make a "draw whoever posts below me" thing? Open a thread in forum games or whatever. Wanna talk about whatever the hell you are talking about? Start a tinychat room, give the link right here, and that way we can keep the thread mostly clean while also having a good time discussing inane shit with people we don't know.
> I fully prepare to be drawn as a dick now for being a grumpy old man but this thread is awesome and a jewel among the sea of shit these forums are and I don't want to see it ruined.
> ...


 
SO.. YEAH. ^^ Guys, please don't post anymore about wanting to be in pictures.. it's getting ridiculous. CONTRIBUTE ART FIRST, maybe suggest stuff, but don't flat out and ask. And if you aren't contributing anything at alll.. don't say anything.. please. At least put a request, and not DRAW ME LOLOL but a joke or something. 

and EVERYTHING CORTO SAID. EVERYTHING. THIS IS GOLD. 
Don't derail, either.
/I feel so terrible


Cyanide_tiger said:


> Here's a suggestion, because I can't draw. Feel free to pick it up or don't.
> Panel one: Barefootfoof is sitting at her computer, browsing FAF.
> Panel two: She sees this thread with the massive list of links in the OP, after having offered to ink and color them.
> Panel three: Random people of FAF saying she'll never get finished with it and whatnot.
> Panel four: Foof looks smugly at the computer - CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.


Challenge accepted.


Gaz said:


> I'm okay with this, despite the fact that Kirk always creeped me out.
> CARRY ON. And goodnight <3


Where is everyone getting that really awesome star trek related stuffs? 


barefootfoof said:


> SNEAK PEEK THREEEEE[/URL]
> It will go back to being syrup, fear not.
> I think I'll color them all at once, seems easier, but if I need a break from doing one thing, idk. Doodles.
> Actually, three is done being inked/cleaned[/URL]. Kudos on Winds' expression, Ley.


All my love are belong to you. <3


Deo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind. Also I LOVE YOU SO HARD.


jwmcd2 said:


> Sweet Jeebus I didn't know I could like you any more than I did before. But now...
> I still need to draw my rendition... Leybun is now Spock for me.
> I AM SUCH A CHECKOV


YELL YEAH >u< c(\/) <---spock hand sign fail


jwmcd2 said:


> OK, now Leybun is that blonde woman that I forget the name of...
> 
> FFFF I guess I would be Chewbacca.


NUUU I WANTED TO BE SPOCK D; /Iwassohappy



jwmcd2 said:


> MORE STAR TREK SHIT
> http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/?action=view&current=03_23_1.jpg[/URL]
> I could do the Star Wars thing, but we need some Characters down and I'll need some time to make it look better than whaytI just drew above in 15 minutes.


 
Obi. Wan. Fucking. Kenobi. OR.. uhm.. what.. the black guy. The only freaking black guy and I forget his name.


Thatch said:


> Should Lay be the Palpatine?
> She did mastermind this thread.
> If anyone's Jar Jar, it's definitely TDA.


I'LL BE EMPEORORICAN'TSPELL OVALTINE! /couldn't say 'Palpatine when she was younger, said ovaltine


Gibby said:


> I have the funny feeling that this thread is stopping... Yet I am no defeatist so for this reason, tommorow I will TRY to contribute _something._ Whatever that may be. I expect to see y'all make 20 new pages. >:c


thirty freaking pages. I am blaming you >:I


Guys, about the wepage.. I already have a group on Fa for that. Outside of our little place here, I doubt anyone will get the jokes.. honestly I'm not all for the idea of a site dedicated to that, but since she already started..look how far she got.. I don't know. Guess it's up to you guys, now. I really can't say no, now.


Gibby said:


> And then afterwards we will get some unlucky young furfag to do Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 
> Dibs on a derp-faced hobbit or smeagol.


 
I'll do it. 

Another note- the original point of the thread was more of a thing of comics and jokes to do about eachother- not just drawing people from the forum.. or having themes.I think there's a slight difference, I'm not sure. Just a reminder, I suupose. Try to keep it 'bout comics and such D:
since page 77, it's about trying to fit in themes with games and such. The ideas are cool, for serious, but the thread is about comics about things that happen within FaF


CannonFodder said:


> That was the greatest thing in the history of mankind.


*bows.*


JesusFish said:


> What's going on in here?


supposed to be derpy comics about the wonderful derpiness that happens wthin FaF. I don't even know what is is anymore x3


Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Wasn't this thread always a free art thread
> I mean it's always been people drawing pictures of other people
> It's as free-arty as it's always been


 
It started out as me and a couple other artists drawing pictures of other people in jokes involving. Then people came along and there were like DRAW ME DOING ___ and THAT's when it turned into a free art thread. :c


ghilliefox said:


> yes but it was somewhat realted to the topic. now, the way i see it, every one is just drawing everyone else in something unrelated. .


Pretty much. Won't lie guys, a little bummed here :c



barefootfoof said:


> GODDAMMIT. WHAT SHIT HAS THIS THREAD TURNED INTO? GET BACK TO SNARKING EACH OTHER'S PERSONALITIES AND BELIEFS WITH CRUDE DRAWINGS OF EACH OTHER.
> 
> >:C


Thank you foof. <3


Corto said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the whole point of this thread a bunch of comics about the forum and it's users?
> That was fun. Everyone jumping in and making their own comics was fun as well. Now it simply transformed into a "DRAW MEEE" thread with no jokes, no context, no funny references to the forum, hell, not even using forum members I recognize anymore.
> Not my thread or anything but I guess the noobie over there has a point, this has degraded into a generic free art thread, even if a massive one.
> EDIT: But, you know, just my point of view. I dont wish to be a party pooper.


pretty much this, yeah.Jesus christ corto why were you unmoded? You spew wisdom like palin spews bullshit.



Gaz said:


> This.
> No one draw me til I produce something. >:[ No one request anything of anyone else, either! Just draw what comes to mind and keep the thread flowin'.


^ This. I would draw but I have 16 chapters of Psychology and US history to do. :c


Kiru-kun said:


> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/6240/picture087g.jpg"]*Let** Get This Thread Back To Where It Was!*[/URL]


Have my babies.


Xegras said:


> About 20 pages of that is just people deciding who will be in what character in what scifi show.


I see that now.. :c



Again about the site guys.. the idea orignally was fun, but now it's gotten too complicated. Once the account on FA get's accepted I'll start posting that there.. but the whole other site thing.. I don't feel like a part of the thread anymore. I don't mean people aren't drawing me, I mean that what I originally created is now.. well yeah. I'm not mad, I'm not ragequitting, just a lil' bummed.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2011)

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/WTD13/arts.png


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 24, 2011)

I made this comic- It should be used on every newfag out there....


More or less just altered it... IT STILL HAS THE SAME PULL THOUGH. If anyone would like to help me draw a common newfag or tell me which species to use when I get up in the morning I will draw it.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 24, 2011)

Thread will be locked in the meantime. Please defer yourselves to another thread until the new one is ready.

*Xaerun edit*: Hey guys, if you're noticing your posts are still disappearing, that's right- I'm zapping them to assist Ley in extracting all the _actual contributions_ made by people. To that end, some conversations won't make sense, you might notice a drop in post count... deal with it, fgts.
And before you complain about "Awwrh, my posts weren't derailment" - I _know_. I'm zapping as many posts that AREN'T contributions to the thread (i.e, all that don't have a drawing _of your own making _attached)
TOTAL NUMBER OF POSTS ZAPPED TO DATE: 1,043

(last updated 8:15 PM, 24/03 [GMT+11])


----------

